# ... e niente non ce la possiamo fare...



## Cattivik (5 Giugno 2021)

Ne sono convinto!

Penso siano negli occhi e nella mente di tutti quei pochi metri quadri di lamiere accartocciate che erano la cabina della funivia del Mottarone... e che tutti sappiano che se quello disastro è successo è anche causa l'aver manomesso/escluso una sicurezza.
Non voglio entrare nel merito se l'esclusione del freno d'emergenza sia la causa della rottura del cavo o semplicemente il cavo era difettoso di suo e doveva rompersi...
Resta il fatto che se i freni non fossero stati manomessi forse il bilancio delle vittime non sarebbe stato cosi grave.

Detto questo ieri ero in un cantiere e si discute di varie cose tecniche tra cui alcune che non riguardano direttamente la mia materia... ma dopo 30 anni di cantiere qualcosina... non tanto ma qualcosina ho imparato anche in materia di sicurezza di altri impianti che non siano quelli di cui mi occupo io.

Durante il sopralluogo si discute su un impianto di sicurezza... è sotto gli occhi di tutti che tale impianto di sicurezza è inadeguato e non più al passo coi tempi... 20/25 anni fa quando installato poteva forse andar bene ma oggi anche no.
Però per un assurdo se i lavori non riguardano in modo "consistente" quell'impianto non è richiesto di adeguarlo alle vigenti normative... poi c'è sempre ( purtroppo o per fortuna?) la discrezionalità del verificatore.

Ma veniamo al dunque... il direttore lavori sostiene che se tale impianto una volta provato funzione per come progettato 20 anni fa si deve tenere com'è.

Mi permetto di osservare che tale impianto è palesemente inadeguato e che se gli organismi preposti al controllo lo accetteranno devono ritenersi più che fortunati... 

Il direttore lavori mi guarda ed esordisce con "Cattivik sono problemi suoi?"... tradotto non rompere i coglioni che non devi essere tu a  firmare e timbrare!

Risposta mia... "Si sono problemi mie... se un domani dovessi essere in questo edificio non come tecnico durante i lavori ma come utente!"

Per questo dico che non ce la faremo mai...

Cattivik don Chisciotte 

P.S. Che di te mi sono fatto nemico il direttore lavori?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto!
> 
> Penso siano negli occhi e nella mente di tutti quei pochi metri quadri di lamiere accartocciate che erano la cabina della funivia del Mottarone... e che tutti sappiano che se quello disastro è successo è anche causa l'aver manomesso/escluso una sicurezza.
> Non voglio entrare nel merito se l'esclusione del freno d'emergenza sia la causa della rottura del cavo o semplicemente il cavo era difettoso di suo e doveva rompersi...
> ...


Probabilmente sì ma almeno hai detto la tua davanti a testimoni. Magra consolazione ma almeno sei a posto con la coscienza


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto!
> 
> Penso siano negli occhi e nella mente di tutti quei pochi metri quadri di lamiere accartocciate che erano la cabina della funivia del Mottarone... e che tutti sappiano che se quello disastro è successo è anche causa l'aver manomesso/escluso una sicurezza.
> Non voglio entrare nel merito se l'esclusione del freno d'emergenza sia la causa della rottura del cavo o semplicemente il cavo era difettoso di suo e doveva rompersi...
> ...


Viene da accapponarsi la pelle pure a me, pensando alla funivia. ma ti posso anche dire il ponte Morandi, tanto per fare un altro esempio di tutti i casi in cui poi, e solo poi, partono i "se" (se si fosse controllato, se non si fosse volutamente ignorato). Se 
E intanto ci sono i morti.

Speriamo che il tuo "se" di cui alla frase in grassetto si traduca in un fare.

(E poi sai la soddisfazione, in quel caso, davanti al D.L. ?  )


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto!
> 
> Penso siano negli occhi e nella mente di tutti quei pochi metri quadri di lamiere accartocciate che erano la cabina della funivia del Mottarone... e che tutti sappiano che se quello disastro è successo è anche causa l'aver manomesso/escluso una sicurezza.
> Non voglio entrare nel merito se l'esclusione del freno d'emergenza sia la causa della rottura del cavo o semplicemente il cavo era difettoso di suo e doveva rompersi...
> ...


eh sì


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto!
> 
> Penso siano negli occhi e nella mente di tutti quei pochi metri quadri di lamiere accartocciate che erano la cabina della funivia del Mottarone... e che tutti sappiano che se quello disastro è successo è anche causa l'aver manomesso/escluso una sicurezza.
> Non voglio entrare nel merito se l'esclusione del freno d'emergenza sia la causa della rottura del cavo o semplicemente il cavo era difettoso di suo e doveva rompersi...
> ...


Si ti sei fatto un nemico. 
C'è sicurezza e sicurezza. 
Ci sono cose che fanno mettere a norma solo x far spendere soldi. Questo carica dei costi elevati sulle attività che sono costrette poi a rivedere diverse spese. 
Diciamo che ci sono interventi su cui si punto chiudere un occhio ed altri da affrontare. 
Su attrezzature vecchie devi cercare di recuperare la sicurezza con interventi, se non le sposti puoi farlo. 
Le stesse non puoi utilizzarle se le andrai a collocarlo in altri luoghi. 
Purtroppo la normativa è talmente soffocante che porta a scelte sbagliate. 
Il discorso della funivia , lascia perplessi più che altro che x far più incassi hanno eliminato ciò che rallenta va la funzionalità. 
È un altro discorso eliminare i dispositivi di sicurezza, dal non metterli proprio


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

Vivo in una casa su cui vige una procedura di sospensione dell'abitabilita' da molti anni per tubazioni del gas non a norma, installate così dal costruttore vent'anni fa. Credete ci sia allarme? 
Ma va.  Tutto resta in piedi per cui si va avanti lo stesso a non fare niente.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Giugno 2021)

Tempo fa scoprii che quando si realizza un progetto per costruire una casa, diciamo una palazzina, il progettista nonché architetto deve disegnare la rete fognaria e l’impianto di smaltimento delle acque piovane e poi depositarlo in comune la cui sezione urbanistica lo fa vagliare da un ente privato esterno che lo autorizza o lo boccia.
E fin qui tutto normale Direte voi.
La mala gestione avviene dopo.
Una volta autorizzato e rilasciato il progetto, il costruttore che spesso è anche datore di lavoro del progettista architetto che ha disegnato la rete fognaria, realizza tutto come vuole lui risparmiando non solo sui materiali ma anche sulla composizione stessa dell’impianto.
In seguito ad un allagamento subito facendomi aiutare da un altro progettista mio amico chiedemmo l’accesso ai progetti depositati in comune e li confrontammo con quando poi realizzato, riscontrando: 
assenza di due pozzi perdenti, ove previsti 4
assenza di desoleatore dove previsto uno
assenza di 17 tombini di ispezione ove previsti 35
Fatta relazione e fotografie mandate al comune nella persona del sindaco e contestualmente ai carabinieri.
Tempo 8 gg lavorativi, uscì una ordinanza comunale contro il costruttore con l’obbligo di mettere a norma tutti gli impianti entro 30 gg, multandola di 50.000euro.
Sventrarono il cortile creando un disagio enorme a tutti che dovvettero ovviamente rimborsare, risollevarono il lastrico e Scavarono per posare tutto quanto per ragioni economiche avevano provato a non posare prima spendendo questa volta il quadruplo, soprattutto in manodopera.

alla fine dei lavori il loro progettista architetto mi disse: guardi che in Italia fanno tutti così se no non ci staremmo dentro coi costi. Per un condominio che dobbiamo mettere a norma ne abbiamo altri 100 che non sanno nemmeno su cosa sono seduti.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto!
> 
> Penso siano negli occhi e nella mente di tutti quei pochi metri quadri di lamiere accartocciate che erano la cabina della funivia del Mottarone... e che tutti sappiano che se quello disastro è successo è anche causa l'aver manomesso/escluso una sicurezza.
> Non voglio entrare nel merito se l'esclusione del freno d'emergenza sia la causa della rottura del cavo o semplicemente il cavo era difettoso di suo e doveva rompersi...
> ...


Triste...
E la storia della cabinovia precipitata influirà certamente sul turismo.
La gente non dimentica facilmente.
Non si può morire in questo modo...


----------



## bettypage (10 Giugno 2021)

Il punto è che le norme sono insostenibili da attuare alla lettera e quindi si eludono del tutto. C'è una prassi tollerata anche da chi deve controllare, l'importante è avere la "carta" a posto e sperare che vada bene. Poi, spessisimo, chi deve controllare ne sa meno del controllato.


----------



## Ulisse (10 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto!
> 
> Penso siano negli occhi e nella mente di tutti quei pochi metri quadri di lamiere accartocciate che erano la cabina della funivia del Mottarone... e che tutti sappiano che se quello disastro è successo è anche causa l'aver manomesso/escluso una sicurezza.
> Non voglio entrare nel merito se l'esclusione del freno d'emergenza sia la causa della rottura del cavo o semplicemente il cavo era difettoso di suo e doveva rompersi...
> ...


per fare questi sopralluoghi/certificazioni in certi settori ci vuole o un bel pelo sullo stomaco ( tipo stola di ermellino) oppure lasci.
Puoi trovarti scenari di qualsiasi tipo.
Presse a cui hanno rimosso la grglia di protezione e relativo blocco per far prima, 
pavimento con residui di oli di lavorazione ed uso di fiamma libera, 
scarpe antinfortunistiche non indossate perchè fa caldo
vie di fuga che si restringono in un budello 
porte di emergenza chiuse con lucchetto e catena...si ma, ngegnè, la chiave lo sanno tutti che sta nella stanza a destra, 3°cassetto...o forse 4° ..no..no..sicuro il 3°...

ed appena fai notare che c'è, chiamiamola, qualcosina che non va, noti il cambiamento di espressione nei visi 
come per dirti....uah sto rompicoglioni altezzoso tutta teoria..ma chi lo ha chiamato?...ma se abbiamo sempre lavorato così e non è mai successo niente mo viene lui e vuole insegnarci come lavorare.

Marioooo.....corri e vedi in quale cassetto sta la chiave di prima così ci togliamo subito questo dalle palle.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Giugno 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il punto è che le norme sono insostenibili da attuare alla lettera e quindi si eludono del tutto. C'è una prassi tollerata anche da chi deve controllare, l'importante è avere la "carta" a posto e sperare che vada bene. Poi, spessisimo, chi deve controllare ne sa meno del controllato.


Se si parte con questa idea per forza poi ci sono incidenti. Le norme vanno applicate.
Spero che quello che stai dicendo tu non succeda veramente, altrimenti c’è da meravigliarsi che non sono stati più incidenti.
Vabbè ultimamente sono stati degli incidenti mortali sul lavoro mi sembra 2-3 in poco tempo.
Non è normale che qualcuno giochi a roulette russa con le vite dei clienti o dei lavoratori.
Da cliente se ho il dubbio che qualcuno non applichi le norme per avidità , pigrizia o irresponsabilità, quello che posso fare da semplice cliente è di girare i tacchi e smettere di essere cliente.
Non si deve giustificare in nessun modo il non rispetto delle regole sulla sicurezza.
Se noi come clienti siamo fermamente convinti a pretendere sicurezza diamo un segnale.
Se invece troviamo giustificazioni a questi comportamenti irresponsabili, loro continueranno.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> per fare questi sopralluoghi/certificazioni in certi settori ci vuole o un bel pelo sullo stomaco ( tipo stola di ermellino) oppure lasci.
> Puoi trovarti scenari di qualsiasi tipo.
> Presse a cui hanno rimosso la grglia di protezione e relativo blocco per far prima,
> pavimento con residui di oli di lavorazione ed uso di fiamma libera,
> ...


Stai dicendo che se chi controlla è responsabile e serio, il controllato lo considera  rompiscatole ed in seguito chiama un altro “ più comprensibile “ ?
Triste ...


----------



## Cattivik (10 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che se chi controlla è responsabile e serio, il controllato lo considera  rompiscatole ed in seguito chiama un altro “ più comprensibile “ ?
> Triste ...



... triste... Ma vero.

Cattivik.


----------



## Ulisse (10 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che se chi controlla è responsabile e serio, il controllato lo considera  rompiscatole ed in seguito chiama un altro “ più comprensibile “ ?
> Triste ...


si. Tristissimo ma è così.
adeguarsi a degli standard di sicurezza costa tempo e denaro.
Tempo per implementare le normative e allungamento e delle fasi lavorative.
Rispettare la chiusura della grata di sicurezza per la pressa alza il tempo per lo stampaggio del pezzo (non puoi fare il metti/togli) 
Rimuovere il residuo di olio dal pavimento idem
Prevedere una via di fuga idonea comporta spesso lavori e sottrazione di spazi alle attività lavorative.
E non parliamo del numero/tipo di estintori, loro efficienza, adeguatezza in funzione di cosa devono spegnere, posizionamento e manutenzione.

Sono tutte attività piacevoli e desiderate alla pari di grosso dito nel sedere 
chi gli fa notare queste cose è visto come il portatore di questo dito.


----------



## Lostris (10 Giugno 2021)

Purtroppo le misure di sicurezza sono noiose.

Perché se funzionano… non succede niente. 
E gli stolti e/o gli avidi intravedono possibilità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si. Tristissimo ma è così.
> adeguarsi a degli standard di sicurezza costa tempo e denaro.
> Tempo per implementare le normative e allungamento e delle fasi lavorative.
> Rispettare la chiusura della grata di sicurezza per la pressa alza il tempo per lo stampaggio del pezzo (non puoi fare il metti/togli)


Gli automatismi sono lenti. 
Le vecchie presse prevedevano l'apertura manuale. 
I tempi erano più ristretti. 
Ora stanno li a guardare che lentamente si apra lo sportello


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tempo fa scoprii che quando si realizza un progetto per costruire una casa, diciamo una palazzina, il progettista nonché architetto deve disegnare la rete fognaria e l’impianto di smaltimento delle acque piovane e poi depositarlo in comune la cui sezione urbanistica lo fa vagliare da un ente privato esterno che lo autorizza o lo boccia.
> E fin qui tutto normale Direte voi.
> La mala gestione avviene dopo.
> Una volta autorizzato e rilasciato il progetto, il costruttore che spesso è anche datore di lavoro del progettista architetto che ha disegnato la rete fognaria, realizza tutto come vuole lui risparmiando non solo sui materiali ma anche sulla composizione stessa dell’impianto.
> ...


Noi i progetti in Comune non li abbiamo neppure trovati...
Siamo in regime di sospensione dell'abitabilità.
D'altronde, lo dico qui, un tempo bastava pagare per farsi approvare qualsiasi cosa...
Uffici tecnici.

PS Nella case Aler le fognature rotte sversano nelle cantine da anni...


----------



## Lara3 (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Noi i progetti in Comune non li abbiamo neppure trovati...
> Siamo in regime di sospensione dell'abitabilità.
> D'altronde, lo dico qui, un tempo bastava pagare per farsi approvare qualsiasi cosa...
> Uffici tecnici.
> ...


Ma se vuoi vendere la casa non puoi visto i problemi che ci sono ?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi vendere la casa non puoi visto i problemi che ci sono ?


Si vende, si vende.
Chi vende lascia una cifra  in un fondo per la sistemazione.
La gente che compra guarda l'estetica e i soldi. La casa è bella, costa poco e anche se ha problemi... la gente non li capisce.
C'è sempre un acquirente per qualsiasi cosa. Basta saperla proporre bene.


----------



## bettypage (11 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se si parte con questa idea per forza poi ci sono incidenti. Le norme vanno applicate.
> Spero che quello che stai dicendo tu non succeda veramente, altrimenti c’è da meravigliarsi che non sono stati più incidenti.
> Vabbè ultimamente sono stati degli incidenti mortali sul lavoro mi sembra 2-3 in poco tempo.
> Non è normale che qualcuno giochi a roulette russa con le vite dei clienti o dei lavoratori.
> ...


Hai mai ristrutturato casa? Quanto hai pagato (in percentuale sull'importo dei lavori) il coordinatore per la sicurezza?


----------



## Lara3 (11 Giugno 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Hai mai ristrutturato casa? Quanto hai pagato (in percentuale sull'importo dei lavori) il coordinatore per la sicurezza?


I direttori dei lavori architetti si occupavano di tutto.
E di sicuro non mi azzarderei mai di risparmiare sulla sicurezza.
Ma se pensi che incide troppo sul costo dei lavori,  allora non vi dovete meravigliare perché è caduto il ponte Morandi.
La sicurezza non è un’opzione, è fondamentale.


----------



## bettypage (11 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I direttori dei lavori architetti si occupavano di tutto.
> E di sicuro non mi azzarderei mai di risparmiare sulla sicurezza.
> Ma se pensi che incide troppo sul costo dei lavori,  allora non vi dovete meravigliare perché è caduto il ponte Morandi.
> La sicurezza non è un’opzione, è fondamentale.


Ma perché hai la scopa nel culo ogni volta contro l'Italia? Ti metti con il ditino in cattedra e cianci. In Italia non se ne occupa solo il direttore dei lavori. In Italia c'è il direttore dei lavori, il coordinatore della sicurezza, eventuale pos stilato dall'impresa e soprattutto il proprietario risponde in solido penalmente ed economicamente su eventuali mancanze. Il fatto che tu non sappia neanche quanto hai pagato di sicurezza denota tutto. Il ponte morandi è caduto per la manutenzione non eseguita dal fondo Atlantia(vd benetton), che ha appena fatto affari con un fondo svizzero, as usual. Siete la lavatrice dei soldi più zozzi del malaffare e vieni a dar lezione di moralità in Italia. Ma mi faccia il piacere..


----------



## Lara3 (12 Giugno 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma perché hai la scopa nel culo ogni volta contro l'Italia? Ti metti con il ditino in cattedra e cianci. In Italia non se ne occupa solo il direttore dei lavori. In Italia c'è il direttore dei lavori, il coordinatore della sicurezza, eventuale pos stilato dall'impresa e soprattutto il proprietario risponde in solido penalmente ed economicamente su eventuali mancanze. Il fatto che tu non sappia neanche quanto hai pagato di sicurezza denota tutto. Il ponte morandi è caduto per la manutenzione non eseguita dal fondo Atlantia(vd benetton), che ha appena fatto affari con un fondo svizzero, as usual. Siete la lavatrice dei soldi più zozzi del malaffare e vieni a dar lezione di moralità in Italia. Ma mi faccia il piacere..


Sempre la colpa degli altri per le cose che non vanno o cadono in Italia 
Boh vai a dire ai parenti delle vittime del ponte Morandi o della funivia Mottarone che delle persone sono morte perché la sicurezza incide troppo sul costo dei lavori.
E non cara, evito di dire cifre dall’ultima volta che qualcuno si è scandalizzato perché faccio vacanze da 10000 euro ( che saranno i cavoli miei oltre soldi miei che spendo).
“Il _fatto che tu non sappia neanche quanto hai pagato di sicurezza denota tutto”_ = conclusione idiota perché come ti ho detto per la ristrutturazione del mio appartamento si è occupato di tutto lo studio di architetti, perché non è detto che mi devo ricordare quanto ha preso l’architetto x, Y, il geometra z e l’elettricista ad una ristrutturazione di 15 anni fa e non per l’ultimo che non dico cifre in modo che qualcuno possa dire che mi vanti.
Comunque in una ristrutturazione il cliente ha due preoccupazioni: di pagare e di scegliere il progetto. Mai sentito qualcuno che sta a fare la % di quanto incide la sicurezza sul costo totale. Parlo dei proprietari di appartamento/casa.
Piuttosto quanto è il costo totale e se ci si può permettere.
Quindi mentre il proprietario è al lavoro e dopo che ha accettato e pagato l’onorario agli architetti, direttori di lavori, impresa edile ecc, quindi se un operaio secondo le indicazioni dell’impresa edile non utilizza correttamente le misure di sicurezza, cade e muore, la colpa è del proprietario??
Deve venire il proprietario a montare correttamente e personalmente  i ponteggi?
Insomma ...Se dico cifre non va bene, se non dico cifre non va bene, ma vaaaa !


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sempre la colpa degli altri per le cose che non vanno o cadono in Italia
> Boh vai a dire ai parenti delle vittime del ponte Morandi o della funivia Mottarone che delle persone sono morte perché la sicurezza incide troppo sul costo dei lavori.
> E non cara, evito di dire cifre dall’ultima volta che qualcuno si è scandalizzato perché faccio vacanze da 10000 euro ( che saranno i cavoli miei oltre soldi miei che spendo).
> “Il _fatto che tu non sappia neanche quanto hai pagato di sicurezza denota tutto”_ = conclusione idiota perché come ti ho detto per la ristrutturazione del mio appartamento si è occupato di tutto lo studio di architetti, perché non è detto che mi devo ricordare quanto ha preso l’architetto x, Y, il geometra z e l’elettricista ad una ristrutturazione di 15 anni fa e non per l’ultimo che non dico cifre in modo che qualcuno possa dire che mi vanti.
> ...


Finché riveli di avere una idea di relazioni imparata da Sissi, vabbè, se dimostri una assunzione di responsabilità genitoriale da brividi, vabbè, finché vuoi partecipare al concorso per il virologo dell’anno ok, ma che tu pretenda di dare lezioni all’Italia dalla Svizzera è un po’ troppo. A tua discolpa c’è che questa spocchia è diffusa tra i montanari che campano sul riciclo della criminalità di tutto il mondo.


----------



## bettypage (12 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sempre la colpa degli altri per le cose che non vanno o cadono in Italia
> Boh vai a dire ai parenti delle vittime del ponte Morandi o della funivia Mottarone che delle persone sono morte perché la sicurezza incide troppo sul costo dei lavori.
> E non cara, evito di dire cifre dall’ultima volta che qualcuno si è scandalizzato perché faccio vacanze da 10000 euro ( che saranno i cavoli miei oltre soldi miei che spendo).
> “Il _fatto che tu non sappia neanche quanto hai pagato di sicurezza denota tutto”_ = conclusione idiota perché come ti ho detto per la ristrutturazione del mio appartamento si è occupato di tutto lo studio di architetti, perché non è detto che mi devo ricordare quanto ha preso l’architetto x, Y, il geometra z e l’elettricista ad una ristrutturazione di 15 anni fa e non per l’ultimo che non dico cifre in modo che qualcuno possa dire che mi vanti.
> ...


Urca facciamo finta che sia un problema di lingua e non di comprensione. Non ho dato la colpa a nessun altro che ai responsabili:la società che è proposta alla manutenzione. 
Sulla ristrutturazione ho parlato di percentuali proprio perché una ristrutturazione non ha un limite di spesa e sì, qui si usa dettagliare i costi tecnici. E ancora sì, risponde anche il committente in caso di omissioni perché tenuto a vigilare anche lui sull'operato dei tecnici.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Giugno 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Urca facciamo finta che sia un problema di lingua e non di comprensione. Non ho dato la colpa a nessun altro che ai responsabili:la società che è proposta alla manutenzione.
> Sulla ristrutturazione ho parlato di percentuali proprio perché una ristrutturazione non ha un limite di spesa e sì, qui si usa dettagliare i costi tecnici. E ancora sì, risponde anche il committente in caso di omissioni perché tenuto a vigilare anche lui sull'operato dei tecnici.


Quindi il proprietario che sta ristrutturando il suo appartamento deve montare lui i ponteggi per essere sicuro che venga fatto bene il lavoro ?
roba da matti
Sei sicura che hai mai ristrutturato un appartamento tuo ?
Comunque stai tranquilla che gli avvocati degli indagati per questa tragedia diranno anche loro che i costi della sicurezza incidono troppo sul costo totale, quindi sarà una delle loro giustificazioni.
Ma che il cliente o l’utente finale trovi giustificazioni per queste mancanze gravissime è assurdo.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché riveli di avere una idea di relazioni imparata da Sissi, vabbè, se dimostri una assunzione di responsabilità genitoriale da brividi, vabbè, finché vuoi partecipare al concorso per il virologo dell’anno ok, ma che tu pretenda di dare lezioni all’Italia dalla Svizzera è un po’ troppo. A tua discolpa c’è che questa spocchia è diffusa tra i montanari che campano sul riciclo della criminalità di tutto il mondo.


Vabbè non ho la tua cultura cinematografica da cui prendere spunti alla lettera su come gira il mondo.
E senza fare le riflessioni dovute


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè non ho la tua cultura cinematografica da cui prendere spunti alla lettera su come gira il mondo.
> E senza fare le riflessioni dovute


Tu non hai nessuna cultura.


----------



## Vera (12 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi il proprietario che sta ristrutturando il suo appartamento deve montare lui i ponteggi per essere sicuro che venga fatto bene il lavoro ?
> roba da matti
> Sei sicura che hai mai ristrutturato un appartamento tuo ?
> Comunque stai tranquilla che gli avvocati degli indagati per questa tragedia diranno anche loro che i costi della sicurezza incidono troppo sul costo totale, quindi sarà una delle loro giustificazioni.
> Ma che il cliente o l’utente finale trovi giustificazioni per queste mancanze gravissime è assurdo.


Ha ragione @bettypage , forse hai un problema di lingua.


----------



## spleen (12 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché riveli di avere una idea di relazioni imparata da Sissi, vabbè, se dimostri una assunzione di responsabilità genitoriale da brividi, vabbè, finché vuoi partecipare al concorso per il virologo dell’anno ok, ma che tu pretenda di dare lezioni all’Italia dalla Svizzera è un po’ troppo. A tua discolpa c’è che questa spocchia è diffusa tra i montanari *che campano sul riciclo della criminalità di tutto il mondo.*


Già, quelli dei vertici dell' Eternit, quelli che hanno fatto finta di non avere il denaro e l'oro degli ebrei massacrati dal nazismo, quelli dello scandalo Crypto, dello scandalo Novartis che ha corrotto miglia di medici nel mondo, dello scandalo dell' inquinamento dei laghi che poi finiva nel Reno...

Ma è proprio così difficile capire che la natura umana è sempre la stessa e che non c'è nessuno che possa salire in cattedra a parlar male degli altri?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Giugno 2021)

Per non parlare del coinvolgimento del Credit Suisse, nel sovvenzionare una banda di criminali bulgari nel traffico internazionale di stupefacenti. 
Che vangano qui a fare I maestrini di stocazzo fa un po’ ridere.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Per non parlare del coinvolgimento del Credit Suisse, nel sovvenzionare una banda di criminali bulgari nel traffico internazionale di stupefacenti.
> Che vangano qui a fare I maestrini di stocazzo fa un po’ ridere.


Mi dai la conferma che ce la potrete fare anche senza i maestrini 
Perché si è troppo orgogliosi per imparare dagli errori.
Piuttosto ci si convince che va tutto bene


----------



## Cattivik (12 Giugno 2021)

Io ci ho lavorato per un poco in terra elvetica... Bhe mi spiace dirlo ma si è trattati con sufficienza... molta sufficienza e guardati dall'alto in basso... che poi tanto in alto non sono... ed il concetto di elasticità mentale è applicato in casi eccezionali e solo dove piace a loro... Ma questo è molto soggettivo. 

Però detto questo su alcune cose abbiamo molto molto da imparare... Nell'organizzazione e nell'ordine, nel non cercare e sempre la scorciatoia o il modo per aggirare la regola... Io sto parlando di gente comune. 

Comunque visto che l'ho citato di là facciamoci una risata... 7






Cattivik frontaliere


----------



## Ulisse (12 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque stai tranquilla che gli avvocati degli indagati per questa tragedia diranno anche loro che i costi della sicurezza incidono troppo sul costo totale, quindi sarà una delle loro giustificazioni.


mah..non sono avvocato ma credo proprio non sia una buona linea difensiva quella di nascondersi dietro i costi.
A parte che il costo dei biglietti viene determinato da una serie di voci fra le quali sicuramente i costi per la messa in sicurezza dell'impianto, resta comunque questo un obbligo e non un voce opzionale su cui si può fare economia.

Per di più, le seggiovie/funivie/impianti di risalita operano in un regime di monopolio locale. 
Non è una salumeria che se ha i prezzi alti fa scappare i clienti a quella successiva 50 mt dopo.
Un impianto del genere, se dovesse aumentare i prezzi, metterebbe l'utente finale a scegliere fra pagare di più o farsela a piedi.

Piuttosto, credo che cercheranno di trovare un capro espiatorio, su cui riversare la maggior parte delle colpe per vedersi mitigare le proprie. 
Non mi meraviglierei se alla fine ne uscisse con le ossa più rotte di tutti il povero tecnico che ha eseguito il blocco dei freni.

Lo schifo è che questo modus operandi di sorvolare su certe cose è ormai così consolidato che se una ditta o un certificatore volessero fare tutto in regola si troverebbero molto probabilmente tagliati fuori da molti lavori per i costi eccessivi.
Le ditte vogliono ridurre al minimo i costi per essre competitive. Il committente valuta le offerte con un peso dato al 99% dal costo dell'opera finita.
E' un cerchio vizioso a cui direttamente  o indirettamente, consapevoli o semi-inconspevoli, tutti contrbuiamo.

Io mi ci sono affacciato per un poco e mi è venuto il voltastomaco...oltre al non capacitarmi di come si possa firmare un _*carta* _e dormire sereni e beati la notte sapendo che quella è una bomba ad orologeria di cui però ti è ignoto il valore impostato sul timer.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dai la conferma che ce la potrete fare anche senza i maestrini
> Perché si è troppo orgogliosi per imparare dagli errori.
> Piuttosto ci si convince che va tutto bene


Io non ti do alcuna conferma.
Apri ansa.it e documentati.
Ma va bene anche Wikipedia.
Tu con queste risposte devi cambiare fornitore, prova il mio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dai la conferma che ce la potrete fare anche senza i maestrini
> Perché si è troppo orgogliosi per imparare dagli errori.
> Piuttosto ci si convince che va tutto bene


Vengono definiti troll quelli che entrano in discussioni o forum  su un tema e fanno post provocatori.
Ad esempio un troll entra nel forum dei tifosi juventini e comincia a dire che giustamente viene chiamata Rubentus perché da sempre ruba e poi prosegue con mille episodi ecc
Ecco tu scrivi in un forum di italiani.
Per quanto nessun popolo come l’italiano fa costantemente autocritica e si denigra, un minimo di orgoglio nazionale lo possiede ugualmente. 
Non puoi fare il troll criticando costantemente tutto.
Fa anche ridere dal luogo in cui lo fai, è come se un nano dicesse a un giocatore di basket che è basso.


----------



## Ulisse (12 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio un troll entra nel forum dei tifosi juventini e comincia a dire che giustamente viene chiamata Rubentus perché da sempre ruba


In questo caso non è trollare ma fornire un servizio socialmente utile.

Il modo  migliore per sfotterli è Twitter subito dopo qualche loro partita.
Così l'hashtag è bello caldo... 

Basta partire con un commentino ambiguo, non sfacciatamente contro, che abboccano subito.
Poi rincari la dose ed arrivano a fiumi.


----------



## feather (14 Giugno 2021)

E a tal proposito








						Gli svizzeri respingono la legge per il dimezzamento delle emissioni
					

La popolazione svizzera non vuole nuove norme e più tasse per ridurre le proprie emissioni.




					www.swissinfo.ch
				



direi che hanno poco da ergersi a faro del progresso


----------



## ipazia (14 Giugno 2021)

mah...la specie umana condivide in larga misura il DNA con gli scimpanzè.

Ogni dinamica comunicativa, per quanto elaborata, può esser ridotta a "voglio la banana" (con cui condividiamo parte di DNA).


----------



## ipazia (14 Giugno 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi il proprietario che sta ristrutturando il suo appartamento deve montare lui i ponteggi per essere sicuro che venga fatto bene il lavoro ?
> roba da matti
> Sei sicura che hai mai ristrutturato un appartamento tuo ?
> Comunque stai tranquilla che gli avvocati degli indagati per questa tragedia diranno anche loro che i costi della sicurezza incidono troppo sul costo totale, quindi sarà una delle loro giustificazioni.
> Ma che il cliente o l’utente finale trovi giustificazioni per queste mancanze gravissime è assurdo.


A me sembra che tu stia semplificando molto @Lara3.

E' vero che questo è il paese delle zone grigie e che muoversi nella zona grigia è soggetto ad interpretazione.

Ma anche il giudizio è una zona grigia in termini generali, in qualunque contesto.

Ti basti pensare ai giudizi per omicidio: non è indicato un numero esatto di anni di condanna, per esempio, ma si elencano i parametri attraverso cui valutare la pena da infliggere.
La scelta vien poi attuata da persone - che condividono buona parte del DNA con scimpanzè e banane - persone quindi che sbagliano, si lasciano coinvolgere, personalizzano, allontanano etc etc.

E' la questione del giudizio in sè ad esser scabrosa.
Questione che 9 su 10 porta per direttissima al moralismo, specialmente quando dal giudizio di fatti - quindi assenza di bene vs male, giusto vs sbagliato, ragione vs torto, migliore vs peggiore - si passa al giudizio di valore.

Che è poi il motivo per cui gli assoluti funzionano senza funzionare, dando un falso senso di chiarezza e trasparenza, ma fungendo fondamentalmente come rassicuratori sociali.


----------



## brenin (14 Giugno 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu stia semplificando molto @Lara3.
> 
> E' vero che questo è il paese delle zone grigie e che muoversi nella zona grigia è soggetto ad interpretazione.
> 
> ...


Condivido e completo aggiungendo: quando c'è mania di protagonismo, assoluta inadeguatezza, comportamenti talmente provocatori da sembrare surreali ( vedasi ultime sentenze della cassazione ) , corporativismo  da casta degli intoccabili, totale disinteresse verso quanto previsto  del codice penale ma, in comprenso, grande attenzione verso le " interpretazioni " delle norme dello stesso ed una spasmodica ricerca di visibilità , viene lecito porsi una domanda: che futuro può avere un paese con questa magistratura ?


----------



## ipazia (14 Giugno 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Condivido e completo aggiungendo: quando c'è mania di protagonismo, assoluta inadeguatezza, comportamenti talmente provocatori da sembrare surreali ( vedasi ultime sentenze della cassazione ) , corporativismo  da casta degli intoccabili, totale disinteresse verso quanto previsto  del codice penale ma, in comprenso, grande attenzione verso le " interpretazioni " delle norme dello stesso ed una spasmodica ricerca di visibilità , viene lecito porsi una domanda: che futuro può avere un paese con questa magistratura ?


ciao!

grazie per l'aggiunta, che condivido.
E' un piacere rileggerti  

A me sembra una idiocracy molto molto complessa e soprattutto globale.
La memoria tende ad esser corta e i ricordi sovrascritti, in particolare nei momenti in cui il surreale supera il reale.

In questo ultimo periodo mi sembra sia accaduto proprio questo, esacerbando tendenze che erano già comunque in atto e che non sono certo migliorate.
Raramente basta il passare del tempo affinchè le situazioni migliorino e tendenzialmente, prima di migliorare, serve un peggioramento percepibile alla massa critica che funga da motivatore all'accettazione del cambiamento. Un qualunque cambiamento.

Hai elencato comportamenti che riguardano il vuoto - possiamo dire spirituale? - ; in buona sostanza non il vuoto che serve a far spazio, ma quel vuoto che, come un blob, divora ogni cosa, alla costante ricerca di sollievo (che ovviamente, se non per brevi istanti, non solo non compare ma si ripresenta sotto forma di mancanza ancora più stringente e urgente).

Siamo in un'epoca in cui dio sta morendo agonizzante e ancora non si è trovato un sostituto valido a sostenere il pensiero umano.
Non so se auspicarmi un ritorno ai vecchi dei...probabilmente sarebbe traumatizzante e l'occidente non reggerebbe all'impatto.
Il dio benevolente (nel senso più negativo del termine) degli ultimi decenni non è stato per niente funzionale a prepararci a quel che sta arrivando e che a mio parere arriverà comunque, credo che la soglia sia già stata oltrepassata da un po'.

Questa magistratura, questo percorso di istruzione, questo sistema sanitario, questo sistema di informazione, questo sistema finanziario...è tutto retto da un sistema di equilibri che si stanno rivelando anacronistici. E che in un modo o nell'altro dovranno "strappare" dal passato.

La situazione che stiamo vivendo è sindemica.
Ma d'altro canto il paradigma della complessità è in pauroso ritardo.
Vige ancora la semplificazione (e, peggio, la superficializzazione) delle questioni.

E' ancora tanto diffuso il pensiero secondo cui un problema complesso è risolvibile facendone scomparti stagni e con serie difficoltà di interazione e comunicazione fra loro, con la tendenza alla moralizzazione anzichè alla creazione di spazi che *non includano* le dicotomie che caratterizzano il pensiero occidentale.
Non è ancora diffuso il pensiero secondo cui un sistema è ben più della somma delle sue parti.

E in un'epoca come questa, dove l'interazione non solo è diventata velocissima, ma è globale e quasi quasi si sente il battito d'ali della farfalla dall'altra parte dell'emisfero, variare il paradigma filosofico che fonda la cultura sociale è una bella sfida, per la quale non credo che l'occidente tutto, ed in particolare l'europa, sia pronto.


----------



## feather (15 Giugno 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' ancora tanto diffuso il pensiero secondo cui un problema complesso è risolvibile facendone scomparti stagni e con serie difficoltà di interazione e comunicazione fra loro, con la tendenza alla moralizzazione anzichè alla creazione di spazi che *non includano* le dicotomie che caratterizzano il pensiero occidentale.
> Non è ancora diffuso il pensiero secondo cui un sistema è ben più della somma delle sue parti.


Suddividere problemi complessi in molti sotto-problemi più semplici, si faceva e fa per una ragione, funziona. C'è un condizione però, i sotto-problemi, o meglio, le loro soluzioni, devono essere davvero indipendenti l'una dall'altra. 
Se risolvi un problema sminchiandone un altro è chiaro che crei una rete di dipendenze irrisolvibile in brevissimo tempo.

In realtà credo che la complessità dell'insieme sia fuori portata per un cervello umano. I sistemi, anche quelli sociali, si aggiustano con processi naturali e autonomi fuori dalla comprensione di un singolo, anche di uno molto intelligente. Figurarsi dell'umano medio..


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!
> 
> grazie per l'aggiunta, che condivido.
> E' un piacere rileggerti
> ...


Ma il nostro paese è davvero " riformabile " ? la pochezza della classe politica non credo consentirà alcun serio cambiamento , per una svariata serie di ragioni.
Di certo il quadro che si prospetta, a breve, non è dei più rosei :  la globalizzazione  restringe il raggio di manovra  delle politiche nazionali e impoverisce la classe media; l’immigrazione sottrae consenso ai provvedimenti di redistribuzione,  che si sospetta vadano a beneficio esclusivo dei nuovi arrivati; l’invecchiamento  della popolazione provoca la crisi del welfare, perché a maggiori spese per l’assistenza corrisponde una minore disponibilità  a sostenere i programmi contro la disuguaglianza.  
Ad oggi circa 6 milioni di italiani vivono in assoluta povertà ; fino a quando si continuerà a tergiversare, a livello politico, con inutili chiacchiere ?
Il maitre à penser arrivato da Parigi per salvare il Pd quando mai capirà che tanti italiani soffrono la fame e non vogliono sentir parlare di ius soli, trans gender , immigrazione selvaggia.... avendo trascorsi parigini dovrebbe sapere che successe al re sole... a lungo andare è solo questione di tempo, e poi ci saranno inevitabilmente seri problemi sociali. Perchè a tutto c'è un limite. E la storia ce lo insegna. Ci sarebbe poi da parlare del dualismo tra il mondo delle idee ed il mondo reale, di Erodoto, e concludo con un pensiero di Schopenhauer in tema di giovani intellettuali  e studenti " ...  vorrei convincere i giovani intellettuali che chi, nella loro situazione, nelle generazioni precedenti ha creduto di poter cambiare in senso positivo la storia, ha in realtà finito con il produrre soltanto dei rimedi peggiori rispetto ai mali che avevano preteso curare. " E ritorniamo al dualismo ( esasperato ) tra il mondo delle idee ed il mondo reale.....


----------



## ipazia (16 Giugno 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Suddividere problemi complessi in molti sotto-problemi più semplici, si faceva e fa per una ragione, funziona. C'è un condizione però, i sotto-problemi, o meglio, le loro soluzioni, devono essere davvero indipendenti l'una dall'altra.
> *Se risolvi un problema sminchiandone un altro è chiaro che crei una rete di dipendenze irrisolvibile in brevissimo tempo.*
> 
> In realtà credo che la *complessità dell'insieme sia fuori portata per un cervello umano*. I sistemi, anche quelli sociali, si aggiustano con processi naturali e autonomi fuori dalla comprensione di un singolo, anche di uno molto intelligente. Figurarsi dell'umano medio..


Ciao!!!!  

vero, e anche non vero 

grazie per gli spunti!!!

Ti porto due citazioni che mi sono sempre piaciute un sacco

_"la complessità è una parola problema, non una parola soluzione"

"nei sistemi complessi l'imprevedibilità e il paradosso sono sempre presenti ed alcune cose rimarranno sconosciute"_

Morin

Noi veniamo da un sistema filosofico, che ha fondato i paradigmi attraverso cui organizziamo le conoscenze di un certo tipo: dicotomico, meccaniscistico, positivista.

Tutto il pensiero del novecento è fondamentalmente costruito su questo tipo di lettura di realtà.
Ed è orientato ad una soluzione stabile e permanente.

Le stesse discipline di studio (e quindi anche i sistemi di formazione) sono stati costruiti sul modello delle accademie, separando nettamente le diverse discipline. (la scuola italiana è ancora quella della riforma gentiliana, per dire)

Noi oggi sappiamo invece che non esistono soluzioni definitive, sappiamo che ogni risposta è una domanda e che, al contrario di quel che si è creduto, conosciamo una minima parte sia di ciò che ci riguarda come umani (pensa alle neuroscienze) sia come specie che appartiene al sistema naturale in cui viviamo e da cui proveniamo anche storicamente.

Un discorso è fare task analysis, altro discorso è, per esempio, considerare la schizofrenia come una malattia della mente e non come una malattia del corpo. Come una malattia che riguarda il malato e non il sistema familiare e sociale in cui è inserito.
E' interessante il caso di Ardea di questi giorni a riguardo.

Parlavo di sindemia.
Il COVID ha dato una spinta interessantissima in questa direzione di prospettiva. A volerla cogliere e non desiderare solamente il mantenimento di uno status quo.

Diversi studi hanno rilevato che il livello di istruzione influisce sul contagio, per esempio.
E divenuto evidente, per esempio, come semplicemente curare il virus senza andare ad agire sui sistemi sanitari (riformandoli...eheheh...vabbè, io sono in italia) non sposta la questione se non in una riduzione del danno.
Uscendo dal sanitario, si è visto come una leadership carente e una governance altrettanto carente a livello globale ha portato a sottovalutare quel che stava accadendo e, non soltanto, a non riuscire a mettere in campo azioni adeguate a contenere la situazione che a quel punto ha avuto risvolti di tipo finanziario, economico e politico.

Questo è un articolo interessante

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)32000-6/fulltext

Mi sto spiegando?

Il paradigma dicotomico non è più semplicemente funzionale a descrivere e soprattutto ad osservare la miriade di variabili che, come giustamente sottolinei, non sono rilevabili pienamente.

Ma già il sapere di non aver rilevato tutte le variabili sposta la prospettiva di osservazione e non di poco rispetto ad un paradigma che si arroga la descrizione del Tutto in modo esaustivo.

Poi una riflessione che sto facendo in questo periodo...è che l'uomo medio è sempre meno medio e sempre più in difficoltà (chissà come mai questo rigurgito di complottismo)

Con G. chiacchieravamo dei droni che si stanno sperimentando in agricoltura per la raccolta dei prodotti.
E provavamo ad immaginare che tipo di impatto potrebbe avere su tutta quella fascia di braccianti a nero che se la passano male, ma meno male che se non la passassero così.
Pensavo a tutte quelle fasce basse, che non hanno abilità particolari e men che meno hanno la motivazione a specializzarsi e ad entrare nell'ottica che l'operaio così come l'abbiamo conosciuto fino all'altro ieri, molto probabilmente già fra una decina d'anni non esisterà più.

Poi condivido quel che dici.
Se già la situazione è quella che è in un sistema tutto sommato semplificato, fatico davvero molto ad immaginare quel che potrebbe essere in un sistema che non può più ricorrere alla semplificazione così come l'abbiamo conosciuta.


----------



## Ulisse (17 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Presse a cui hanno rimosso la grglia di protezione e relativo blocco per far prima,


mi dispiace per la ragazza e la famiglia. 
Un evergreen della manomissione.









						Luana D'Orazio, la perizia: manomesso il quadro elettrico dell'orditoio
					

Secondo l'accusa ci sarebbe stato un intervento sull'orditoio per disinserire le protezioni ed evitare interruzioni




					firenze.repubblica.it


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E a tal proposito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, da questo arguisco solo che Tafazzi non abita in Svizzera.
Chi è che vorrebbe più tasse  oggi? Se le paga, ovviamente.



brenin ha detto:


> Ma il nostro paese è davvero " riformabile " ? la pochezza della classe politica non credo consentirà alcun serio cambiamento , per una svariata serie di ragioni.
> Di certo il quadro che si prospetta, a breve, non è dei più rosei :  la globalizzazione  restringe il raggio di manovra  delle politiche nazionali e impoverisce la classe media; l’immigrazione sottrae consenso ai provvedimenti di redistribuzione,  che si sospetta vadano a beneficio esclusivo dei nuovi arrivati; l’invecchiamento  della popolazione provoca la crisi del welfare, perché a maggiori spese per l’assistenza corrisponde una minore disponibilità  a sostenere i programmi contro la disuguaglianza.
> Ad oggi circa 6 milioni di italiani vivono in assoluta povertà ; fino a quando si continuerà a tergiversare, a livello politico, con inutili chiacchiere ?
> Il maitre à penser arrivato da Parigi per salvare il Pd quando mai capirà che tanti italiani soffrono la fame e non vogliono sentir parlare di ius soli, trans gender , immigrazione selvaggia.... *avendo trascorsi parigini dovrebbe sapere che successe al re sole.*.. a lungo andare è solo questione di tempo, e poi ci saranno inevitabilmente seri problemi sociali. Perchè a tutto c'è un limite. E la storia ce lo insegna. Ci sarebbe poi da parlare del dualismo tra il mondo delle idee ed il mondo reale, di Erodoto, e concludo con un pensiero di Schopenhauer in tema di giovani intellettuali  e studenti " ...  vorrei convincere i giovani intellettuali che chi, nella loro situazione, nelle generazioni precedenti ha creduto di poter cambiare in senso positivo la storia, ha in realtà finito con il produrre soltanto dei rimedi peggiori rispetto ai mali che avevano preteso curare. " E ritorniamo al dualismo ( esasperato ) tra il mondo delle idee ed il mondo reale.....


Corretto, ma troppo legato, appunto, ai tuoi trascorsi parigini (sono ironico).
Io dico solo una cosa: i primi 4 mesi del 2021 hanno visto una riduzione del 25% (venticinque per cento) del mercato degli autoveicoli in Italia.
E questo pur provenendo da anni di crisi dell'intero settore, che nei decenni precedenti ha occupato intere generazioni di italiani e contribuito alla crescita del tenore di vita generale. 
Eppure il dibattito verte solo attorno all'ecologia, al "progresso" delle auto elettriche (a Milano sono giorni che si va in blackout a causa dell'uso dei condizionatori), all'interdizione alla circolazione di viali cittadini alle autovetture, alle alternative della mobilità breve, ovvero le bici. e sti cazzo di monopattini elettrici che hanno fatto di studi sulla sicurezza della mobilità carta igienica,   di quella più ruvida e rosa che si usava un tempo.
Per non parlare dell'aumento del costo delle materie prime, che non va a vantaggio ovviamente dell'Italia, ma che avrà ripercussioni anche sul mercato edilizio e su tutta la nostra industria, tanto per aggiungere. 
E' vero che siamo un pochino distratti ultimamente da problemi del quotidiano, ma ho la sensazione che il nostro sguardo non vada oltre all'argomento che ci viene proposto ogni giorno e agli stereotipi di cui siamo infusi.




__





						Aumento senza precedenti dei costi delle materie prime: si bloccano i cantieri, salta l'edilizia ?
					

Negli ultimi mesi raddoppiati i prezzi di molte materie prime provenienti da Cina, Corea, USA ... e dimezzate le forniture. La scusa è il COVID, la realtà è che rischia di saltare il sistema edilizia in Italia. E non solo



					www.ingenio-web.it
				






Ulisse ha detto:


> mi dispiace per la ragazza e la famiglia.
> Un evergreen della manomissione.
> 
> 
> ...


Non se ne parla neanche più.
Nel capannone vicino a quello dove abita mia moglie un operaio perse la mano tempo fa per ragioni simili.
Non ci sono controlli.
Non ci sono *mai* controlli prima.
Ci sono le leggi, sono corrette, però poi tutto resta a discrezione dell'impresa, che anche solo  per restare a galla ovviamente taglia ove può nascondere meglio.
D'altronde, ma qualcuno si è mai fatto la domanda quando porta l'auto a fare il tagliando se davvero tutti i lavori in fattura sono stati effettuati?
Rendetevi conto che le concessionarie campano ormai solo sull'assistenza...


----------



## feather (19 Giugno 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se già la situazione è quella che è in un sistema tutto sommato semplificato, fatico davvero molto ad immaginare quel che potrebbe essere in un sistema che non può più ricorrere alla semplificazione così come l'abbiamo conosciuta.


Non vedo tante soluzioni:
a. si continua a spachettare i grossi problemi in sotto-problemi più gestibili, con tutti i limiti del caso che ben citavi
b. si abdica il governo della società umana a un intelligenza superiore, un computer, IA
c. si abdica a un essere superiore, Dio. Come era in passato e, chissà, potrebbe essere di nuovo nel futuro


----------



## feather (20 Giugno 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Letto, ma ci sono un paio di punti che non mi tornano.
Lì si parla di poter salvare 5 milioni di persone. È lo 0.07% della popolazione. E per salvare quelle persone servirebbero soldi, talenti, persone ragionevoli che vengano a compromessi per un bene comune, risorse, etica del lavoro, precisione. Tutte risorse di cui l'umanità è carente.
Non serve un indovino per capire che non succederà mai, non nei prossimi secoli perlomeno.
Quello che lo studio evidenzia è sicuramente vero ma assolutamente inverosimile nel mondo reale.
Lo stesso covid non avrebbe ricevuto la stessa attenzione se non fosse che riempie gli ospedali creando problemi a tutti i cittadini, non solo ai malati di covid.
Muoiono per le strade 1,35 milioni di persone all'anno. Di covid finora ne sono morti meno di 4 milioni. E non mi pare nessuno gridi all'emergenza stradale. Ma i morti per le strade non intasano gli ospedali.

A leggere articoli come questo mi viene sempre la depressione, mette in evidenza quello che potrebbe essere e la distanza da quello che invece è. Grazie a delle tecnologie fantastiche potremmo vivere in un quasi-paradiso e invece ci creiamo una specie di inferno per difendere i nostri interessi immediati a scapito di quelli futuri. 
Purtroppo la scimmia preferisce ammazzare il vicino di caverna per una banana oggi che collaborare per far crescere insieme un banano per entrambi.


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2021)

feather ha detto:


> A leggere articoli come questo mi viene sempre la depressione, mette in evidenza quello che potrebbe essere e la distanza da quello che invece è. Grazie a delle tecnologie fantastiche potremmo vivere in un quasi-paradiso e invece ci creiamo una specie di inferno per difendere i nostri interessi immediati a scapito di quelli futuri.
> *Purtroppo la scimmia preferisce ammazzare il vicino di caverna per una banana oggi che collaborare per far crescere insieme un banano per entrambi.*


Quoto. Sono sempre stato colpito non dal fatto che ci sia una parte di umanita si accapigli per le risorse di base, ma che ci sia qualcuno che a tavolino pianifichi di sfruttare gli altri quando non ne avrebbe alcun bisogno.

Bezos and company conducono aziende con ricavi miliardari ma non esitano a eludere sistematicamente i tributi dovuti e a trattare i dipendenti alla stregua di moderni schiavi. Ovviamente a parole si dichiarano progressisti e politicamente seguaci del corretto ma di fatto sono i nuovi padroni del mondo.
E mi chiedo sempre: che cazzo ci farà uno con ricavi da miliardo, che se ne fà dei soldi, se li mangia?
Boh.
Qualcuno potrebbe ribattere che questo è il sistema, grazie al cazzo, bel sistema no?
Quale è in fondo il nostro, il loro lascito all' umantà? Amazon prime?
L'orizzonte non è in fondo quello risicato, limitato del mercato di quartiere?
Dove sono le visioni del mondo che hanno fatto grande, anzi colossale l'occidente?

Alcuni anni orsono sono stato a Larderello, a vedere come un signore dell' ottocento avesse messo in piedi in modo visionario un modello di società capitalistica dove il capitalismo aveva anche una funzione sociale.
Cosa ne è stato di quel sogno di utilità sociale?
Si capisce, in fondo, la pochezza di questi nuovi padroni  che si sono resi schiavi dei loro ricavi? Di quel numero di bilancio che condiziona annullandole persino qualsiasi idea di funzione di quello che si ha?

Questo è prima di tutto, prima di qualsiasi altra cosa il segno dei nostri tempi, ed è bene rammentarselo spesso.


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!!!
> 
> vero, e anche non vero
> 
> ...


La cifra saliente della civiltà occidentale è il cambiamento, non già la tecnologia, la scienza o quant'altro, il cambiamento e la spinta all'adattamento.
Quando Colombo sbarcò in America  lo fece avendo alle spalle 2000 anni di storia di cambiamento e di adattamento, dolorosissimi, una storia disseminata di cadaveri, di vittime di guerre e di morbi, di invenzioni e di scoperte dovute non alla genialità ma alla necessità.
Sarà così anche stavolta?
Boh.


----------



## Ulisse (21 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E mi chiedo sempre: che cazzo ci farà uno con ricavi da miliardo, che se ne fà dei soldi, se li mangia?
> Boh.


me lo sono chiesto spesso anche io.
La risposta che mi sono dato è che proprio perchè sono così che riescono a creare questi imperi.
Una mentalità diversa, che si facesse scrupoli sullo sfruttare gli altri ben oltre il necessario (suona brutto messo così ...ma ci siamo capiti...), ti porterebbe prima o poi a fallire oppure ad essere sbranato da chi è più spietato, più grande e con meno scrupoli di te.

Certamente non continuano con certe politiche perchè hanno bisogno di accumulare guadagni che sono gia abbondantemente oltre l'umanamente spendibile. 
Sono semplicemente quello che devono essere per stare la.


----------



## Ulisse (21 Giugno 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Purtroppo la scimmia preferisce ammazzare il vicino di caverna per una banana oggi che collaborare per far crescere insieme un banano per entrambi.


coincidenza.
Mi sono imbattuto qualche gg fa in un film. 
Ne ho visto un pezzettino
Inserito nella mia pianificazione pomeridiana (durante le ferie).








						Il buco , Il Trailer Italiano Ufficiale del Film - HD - Film (2019)
					

Il Trailer Italiano Ufficiale del Film - HD - Il buco  video film trailer ufficiale cinema americano italiano in uscita clip inedite scena dietro le quinte interviste attori speciali curiosità




					www.comingsoon.it


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> me lo sono chiesto spesso anche io.
> La risposta che mi sono dato è che proprio perchè sono così che riescono a creare questi imperi.
> Una mentalità diversa, che si facesse scrupoli sullo sfruttare gli altri ben oltre il necessario (suona brutto messo così ...ma ci siamo capiti...), ti porterebbe prima o poi a fallire oppure ad essere sbranato da chi è più spietato, più grande e con meno scrupoli di te.
> 
> ...


Non è che necessariamente sia così, c'è anche chi fa diversamente.








						Ferrero, a 6mila dipendenti in Italia un premio da 2.100 euro ad ottobre
					

Previsto dall’integrativo del 2018, sarà erogato nella busta paga di ottobre e per il 70% è determinato dalle performance del singolo stabilimento




					www.ilsole24ore.com
				



Il problema di fondo è che nessuno si indigna neppure più per lo sfruttamento e come scrivi dà per scontato che debba essere così, ma non è sostanzialmente vero nè socialmente nè storicamente, il problema è la pochezza, la visione corta.
Poi sì, ci hanno le loro belle fondazioni che si occupano di beneficenza, ma la beneficenza non è giustizia sociale.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che necessariamente sia così, c'è anche chi fa diversamente.


Ci sono delle eccellenze fra gli imprenditori ed alcuni che rispettano il lavoro altrui ma in percentuale sono molto pochi.



spleen ha detto:


> Ferrero, a 6mila dipendenti in Italia un premio da 2.100 euro ad ottobre
> 
> 
> Previsto dall’integrativo del 2018, sarà erogato nella busta paga di ottobre e per il 70% è determinato dalle performance del singolo stabilimento
> ...


mah... proprio Ferrero non credo ...se è vero solo il 20% di quello che ho letto sul trattamento riservato ai produttori di cacao da parte della Nestlè....Lo sfruttamento spesso lo trovi ben lontano dagli stabilimenti di produzione. 
Inoltre, se digiti su google le parole: 
"Ferrero agitqazione lavoratori" escono pure ben altri link.
Ripeto, Io non sto mettendo in dubbio che per fortuna ci sia qualche virtuoso....




spleen ha detto:


> Il problema di fondo è che nessuno si indigna neppure più per lo sfruttamento e come scrivi dà per scontato che debba essere così, ma non è sostanzialmente vero nè socialmente nè storicamente, il problema è la pochezza, la visione corta.


No no.
Tu ti sei posto la domanda sul perchè uno come Bezos agisce così pur avendo accumulato una ricchezza stratosferica.
Io ti ho detto come la penso perchè è una domanda che mi sono posto diverse volte e non solo su di lui

Sul socialmente, storicamente, pochezza e visione corta non ti seguo...o meglio non mi trovo.
Nessuno si indigna più in che senso?
Perchè in passato ci stava chi si indignava?
Da quando siamo su questo pianeta mi sembra che lo sfruttamento dei più deboli e le più schifose ingiustizie siano state la motrice trainante di secolari economie. Schifo a parte, ci hanno visto lungo e non poco.
E, per inciso, non condivido per niente questo modo di fare.
Ripeto solo quello che la storia ci ha mostrato.

Anzi, se vogliamo, forse proprio ultimamente si parla di certe forme di sfruttamento dove in passato si taceva facendo finta che non esistessero.
Quindi, io piuttosto direi che oggi ci si sta indignando un pelino in più rispetto allo zero di ieri.
Pochissimo sicuramente ma più di ieri e speriamo meno di domani.




spleen ha detto:


> Poi sì, ci hanno le loro belle fondazioni che si occupano di beneficenza, ma la beneficenza non è giustizia sociale.


Vabbè....ogni tempo ha i suoi metodi per darsi una lavata (pubblica) alla coscienza.
Nel medioevo si compravano le indulgenze papali. Oggi si fa beneficenza.
Ma sono d'accordo sul fatto che non è giustizia sociale.
Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## feather (22 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente quello che devono essere per stare la.


Concordo, l'accumulo di soldi è solo incidentale. Non lo fanno per i soldi, ma per carattere. Elon Musk aveva messo tutti i suoi soldi in Tesla a settimane dalla bancarotta, rischiando di perdere tutto. Lo fanno perché costruire qualcosa di grande è la ragione della loro esistenza. E se devono calpestare il prossimo per farlo fa niente.
C'è anche uno studio che evidenziava come tra i CEO ci sia una percentuale di psicopatici più alta della media.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Concordo, l'accumulo di soldi è solo incidentale


Anche io la penso così.
L'accumulo è, chiamiamolo, un effetto collaterale 
giocarsi tutto il patrimonio quando puoi campare alla grande di rendita....

io non ne avrei avuto il coraggio.
Arrivato ad un cifra vergognosa, un bella vendita di tutto il pacchetto e via a godermi il resto della vita.
Ed ecco spiegato il perchè non ci sono io al posto di Bezos o Musk


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sul socialmente, storicamente, pochezza e visione corta non ti seguo...o meglio non mi trovo.
> Nessuno si indigna più in che senso?
> Perchè in passato ci stava chi si indignava?


Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare con chiarezza il valore che era attribuito al lavoro 30 - 40 - 50 -60 anni fa.
Se ti sembra che le cose adesso siano le stesse, o non sei abbastanza vecchio per ricordarlo o pensi che quello che vivi in questo momento storico sia sempre stato così.
In entrambi i casi sarebbe una semplificazione.

Quando @ipazia parlava della crisi dell' uomo medio, del ceto medio aggiungerei, per quanto mi riguarda so bene come inquadrarla, dal momento che della coltivazione del capitale umano una volta a qualcuno importava, mentre adesso sembra non fregare un cazzo nemmeno alle sinistre che storicamente ne avevano fatto un fatto centrale della loro proposta politica.
Si sono ridotti a concentrarsi sul fatto che non tutti i calciatori della nazionale si sono inginocchiati per il BLM. Ed altre armi analoghe di inutile distrazione di massa ...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare con chiarezza il valore che era attribuito al lavoro 30 - 40 - 50 -60 anni fa.
> Se ti sembra che le cose adesso siano le stesse, o non sei abbastanza vecchio per ricordarlo o pensi che quello che vivi in questo momento storico sia sempre stato così.
> In entrambi i casi sarebbe una semplificazione.
> 
> ...


La sinistra si sente sconfitta.
Per restare in un ambito calcistico, si sente come la squadra di Fantozzi.
Io credo che sia stato sconfitto un sistema e una modalità di lotta. Credo che ne verranno individuate altre. Penso al caso di Gamestop. O anche alla manovra di Musk o al potere che incautamente il sistema liberista ha dato a figure che hanno una influenza enorme, penso a Christiano Ronaldo e altri. 
Non è certo un problema solo della sinistra italiana di distrarsi... ne abbiamo già parlato.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare con chiarezza il valore che era attribuito al lavoro 30 - 40 - 50 -60 anni fa.
> Se ti sembra che le cose adesso siano le stesse, o non sei abbastanza vecchio per ricordarlo o pensi che quello che vivi in questo momento storico sia sempre stato così.
> In entrambi i casi sarebbe una semplificazione.
> 
> ...


sicuramente non mi so spiegare io ma da dove lo vedi che per me non è cambiato niente?
Semplificando cosa?
Ho gia detto che anzi oggi c'è una maggiore consapevolezza di certi sfruttamenti 
L' accesso all'informazione, la velocità con cui si propaga e la facilità con cui oggi si possono virtualmente aggregare in movimenti le persone ha fatto da volano per questa consapevolezza
Che poi è comunque poco qua non ci piove.

sulla seconda parte, preferisco non rispondere perchè gia non ci capiamo sulla prima figuriamoci sula seconda anche se parzialmente mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sinistra si sente sconfitta.
> Per restare in un ambito calcistico, si sente come la squadra di Fantozzi.
> Io credo che sia stato sconfitto un sistema e una modalità di lotta. Credo che ne verranno individuate altre. Penso al caso di Gamestop. O anche alla manovra di Musk o al potere che incautamente il sistema liberista ha dato a figure che hanno una influenza enorme, penso a Christiano Ronaldo e altri.
> Non è certo un problema solo della sinistra italiana di distrarsi... ne abbiamo già parlato.


di solito quando si è sconfitti, ci si ritira a curare le ferite, elaborare la faccenda e ripartire.   invece questa sinistra così sconfitta è al governo quasi ininterrottamente da un decennio ed in questa decade a parte occuparsi di ricchioni, clandestini ed invocare l'UE come se fosse la Madonna non è che abbia prodotto altro di utile.

poi certo, la destra ancora deve decidere cosa fare da grande e sentire parlare nel 2021 di GOP all'italiana quando il GOP negli USA è morto da un decennio almeno, fa ridere.    ma perlomeno la destra non rompe così tanto i coglioni coi suoi spasmi interni


----------



## zanna1 (22 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> di solito quando si è sconfitti, ci si ritira a curare le ferite, elaborare la faccenda e ripartire.   invece questa sinistra così sconfitta è al governo quasi ininterrottamente da un decennio ed in questa decade a parte occuparsi di *ricchioni, clandestini ed invocare l'UE* come se fosse la Madonna non è che abbia prodotto altro di utile.
> 
> poi certo, la destra ancora deve decidere cosa fare da grande e sentire parlare nel 2021 di GOP all'italiana quando il GOP negli USA è morto da un decennio almeno, fa ridere.    ma perlomeno la destra non rompe così tanto i coglioni coi suoi spasmi interni


Per i primi si è incazzato proprio in questi giorni pure il vaticano
Per i secondi li hanno sempre fatti entrare poi fatti loro
Per il terzo l'ue si è, forse, mossa dopo una pandemia di una volta ogni 100 anni o giù di li e nemmeno troppo tempestivamente.
Ti dovevi presentare alle primarie  tanto quanto pensi duri letta? Hanno segretari che durano meno dello yogurt


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Per i primi si è incazzato proprio in questi giorni pure il vaticano
> Per i secondi li hanno sempre fatti entrare poi fatti loro
> Per il terzo l'ue si è, forse, mossa dopo una pandemia di una volta ogni 100 anni o giù di li e nemmeno troppo tempestivamente.
> Ti dovevi presentare alle primarie  tanto quanto pensi duri letta? Hanno segretari che durano meno dello yogurt


io alle primarie del PD potrei andare solo per misurare il QI medio dei presenti, con certezza che a quello di Peter Griffin non arrivano.

quanto durerà Letta, non è un mio problema.   tanto non è il segretario che decide la linea in quel partito, al massimo controlla che venga seguita


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> di solito quando si è sconfitti, ci si ritira a curare le ferite, elaborare la faccenda e ripartire.   invece questa sinistra così sconfitta è al governo quasi ininterrottamente da un decennio ed in questa decade a parte occuparsi di ricchioni, clandestini ed invocare l'UE come se fosse la Madonna non è che abbia prodotto altro di utile.
> 
> poi certo, la destra ancora deve decidere cosa fare da grande e sentire parlare nel 2021 di GOP all'italiana quando il GOP negli USA è morto da un decennio almeno, fa ridere.    ma perlomeno la destra non rompe così tanto i coglioni coi suoi spasmi interni


È quello che ho scritto.
Ma ognuno ha la propria sensibilità scrotale.


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che ho scritto.
> Ma ognuno ha la propria sensibilità scrotale.


diciamo che almeno fino a 25 anni fa circa, dopo un caso come quello del sindacalista morto a Novara, i vertici del PD si sarebbero presentati per l'omaggio alla salma, ora nemmeno ci pensano perchè sanno che se si fanno vedere li tirano sotto coi trattori.

quindi ora, dopo 30 anni che ve lo si dice, sei convinta che aver importato legioni di disperati senza arte nè parte, ma disposti a lavorare per un letterale tozzo di pane, ha finito per abbassare di molto le tutele e gli stipendi di tutti?    

perchè se ci troviamo a discutere di gente che si fa 10-12 ore al volante al giorno per 7-800 euro al mese, è anche da quello che si deve partire.

e se la sinistra non si interroga su questo e pensa solo a regalare cittadinanze come se fosse Antani, vuol dire che oltre che dannosa è anche inutile


----------



## brenin (22 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che necessariamente sia così, c'è anche chi fa diversamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è tutta loro la colpa.... considero correi responsabili dello sfruttamento dei lavoratori i politici ( rei anche quando non legiferano, oltre che a fare leggi sbagliate ) e i sindacalisti ( ma oramai servono ancora a qualcosa dopo le morti di Taranto,le morti sui posto di lavoro, i contratti capestro, le assunzioni perenni a tempo determinato ).


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che almeno fino a 25 anni fa circa, dopo un caso come quello del sindacalista morto a Novara, i vertici del PD si sarebbero presentati per l'omaggio alla salma, ora nemmeno ci pensano perchè sanno che se si fanno vedere li tirano sotto coi trattori.
> 
> quindi ora, dopo 30 anni che ve lo si dice, sei convinta che aver importato legioni di disperati senza arte nè parte, ma disposti a lavorare per un letterale tozzo di pane, ha finito per abbassare di molto le tutele e gli stipendi di tutti?
> 
> ...


Ma il problema non sono gli stranieri, sono le tutele che sono state smantellate per tutti.


----------



## brenin (22 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che necessariamente sia così, c'è anche chi fa diversamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si approfittano dei benefici fiscali che Olanda,Irlanda,Regno Unito ( con le loro isolette nel canale della Manica ) - tanto per citarne alcuni - offrono loro, sfruttano le leggi volutamente lacunose in materia fiscale e finanziaria ( operazioni perfezionate in paradisi fiscali essenzialmente controllati da USA e GB ) ; la nostra stessa normativa finanziaria e fiscale ha " buchi " enormi che volutamente non si vogliono eliminare, per cui queste corporation non evadono le tasse, ma pagano quanto previsto dalle vigenti normative in materia di imposizioni fiscali. Che poi si faccia la sceneggiata di voler applicare ( quando ? ) un'aliquota fissa ai proventi percepiti da Amazon e Co.  , beh è una presa per il ..... 
qui :  https://fiscomania.com/irlanda-tassazione-impresa-agevolazioni/ si può leggere un interessante articolo in tema di tasse....


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il problema non sono gli stranieri, sono le tutele che sono state smantellate per tutti.


niente non ci arrivi, pari la tipa su Rete4 ieri sera


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> niente non ci arrivi, pari la tipa su Rete4 ieri sera


La conosco


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La conosco


è così ritardata anche dal vivo o si emoziona davanti alle telecamere?


----------



## brenin (22 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che almeno fino a 25 anni fa circa, dopo un caso come quello del sindacalista morto a Novara, i vertici del PD si sarebbero presentati per l'omaggio alla salma, ora nemmeno ci pensano perchè sanno che se si fanno vedere li tirano sotto coi trattori.
> 
> quindi ora, dopo 30 anni che ve lo si dice, sei convinta che aver importato legioni di disperati senza arte nè parte, ma disposti a lavorare per un letterale tozzo di pane, ha finito per abbassare di molto le tutele e gli stipendi di tutti?
> 
> ...


Coop rosse,onlus  e caritas sui migranti lucrano non male, però tutto tace..... i solerti magistrati sono distratti.....  per fortuna abbiamo letta e la serracchiani ...  i padroncini italiani a loro non interessano, non interessano le partire iva ridotte al lastrico, loro volano alto.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Coop rosse,onlus  e caritas sui migranti lucrano non male, però tutto tace..... i solerti magistrati sono distratti.....  per fortuna abbiamo letta e la serracchiani ...  i padroncini italiani a loro non interessano, non interessano le partire iva ridotte al lastrico, loro volano alto.....


sulla pelle dei clandestini s'è imbastito il compromesso storico


----------



## brenin (22 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sulla pelle dei clandestini s'è imbastito il compromesso storico


pecunia non olet.... è solo un enorme giro di denaro, tutti sanno,nessuno ne parla, ed il business va avanti....  finchè non succederà l'irreparabile.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> è così ritardata anche dal vivo o si emoziona davanti alle telecamere?


Si emoziona.


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si emoziona.


è grave la cosa


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> pecunia non olet.... è solo un enorme giro di denaro, tutti sanno,nessuno ne parla, ed il business va avanti....  finchè non succederà l'irreparabile.


è già successo, per questo non si può votare


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma* il nostro paese è davvero " riformabile " ?* la pochezza della classe politica non credo consentirà alcun serio cambiamento , per una svariata serie di ragioni.
> Di certo il quadro che si prospetta, a breve, non è dei più rosei :  la globalizzazione  restringe il raggio di manovra  delle politiche nazionali e impoverisce la classe media; l’immigrazione sottrae consenso ai provvedimenti di redistribuzione,  che si sospetta vadano a beneficio esclusivo dei nuovi arrivati; l’invecchiamento  della popolazione provoca la crisi del welfare, perché a maggiori spese per l’assistenza corrisponde una minore disponibilità  a sostenere i programmi contro la disuguaglianza.
> Ad oggi circa 6 milioni di italiani vivono in assoluta povertà ; fino a quando si continuerà a tergiversare, a livello politico, con inutili chiacchiere ?
> Il maitre à penser arrivato da Parigi per salvare il Pd quando mai capirà che tanti italiani soffrono la fame e non vogliono sentir parlare di ius soli, trans gender , immigrazione selvaggia.... avendo trascorsi parigini dovrebbe sapere che successe al re sole... a lungo andare è solo questione di tempo, e poi ci saranno inevitabilmente seri problemi sociali. Perchè a tutto c'è un limite. E la storia ce lo insegna. Ci sarebbe poi da parlare del dualismo tra il mondo delle idee ed il mondo reale, di Erodoto, e concludo con un pensiero di Schopenhauer in tema di giovani intellettuali  e studenti " ...  vorrei convincere i giovani intellettuali che chi, nella loro situazione, nelle generazioni precedenti ha creduto di poter cambiare in senso positivo la storia, ha in realtà finito con il produrre soltanto dei rimedi peggiori rispetto ai mali che avevano preteso curare. " E ritorniamo al dualismo ( esasperato ) tra il mondo delle idee ed il mondo reale.....


Io non credo 

Riformare significa "ridare forma", ma questo implicherebbe che la sostanza fosse sostenibile.

Io penso che la questione non riguardi più la forma, ma bensì la sostanza. (che non è sostenibile ora come ora)

Penso piuttosto che si continuerà a tenere fino al raggiungimento di un limite.

E poi sia quel che sia, al si salvi chi può.

Non so se penso che la classe politica sia una risposta.
A dire la verità io penso che il modello democratico che abbiamo fino ad ora conosciuto sia obsoleto e ormai disfunzionale.

La democrazia funziona all'interno di un contesto in cui si può parlare di cittadinanza attiva e di protagonismo degli attori sociali.
Questo ha come presupposto una formazione del cittadino e dei cittadini e di una coscienza collettiva orientata alla partecipazione.

Non uguaglianza ma equità.

Non politically correct ma trasparenza.

La società moderna è stata costruita intorno alla filosofia del nemico esterno come collante del gruppo bilanciando la visione con parole (ormai vuote di significato) come uguaglianza, parità, slogan riguardo l'integrazione e la diversità.

Ma non è per esempio stato fatto alcun lavoro formativo sul potere....anzi, partendo dal basso, si è negata la presenza del potere anche all'interno delle relazioni svendendo le favole del "volemose tutti bene". (con quel che ne consegue anche a livello economico e di governance) 

E torniamo, sì, al dualismo fra mondo delle idee e realtà.
Semplificandola, e di molto, dimenticare che siamo animali con bisogni animali, supportando fondamentalmente la divisione fra mente e corpo e una concezione della persona idealizzata, non permette di mettere in comunicazione la realtà (siamo scimmie fondamentalmente) con le idee (la parte spirituale che ci caratterizza).

Tenere separati il mondo delle idee dalla realtà della pochezza e della meschinità umana, ricoprendola di una nobiltà ideale che è più una tendenza che un fatto concreto, porta a questa situazione per cui milioni di morti, a prescindere dalla causa divengono non solo numeri ma un campo di battaglia per slogan vuoti.

...e pensare che uno dei primi passi della coscienza è stato proprio il riconoscimento della morte e della necessità di una sua collocazione.



feather ha detto:


> Non vedo tante soluzioni:
> a. si continua a spachettare i grossi problemi in sotto-problemi più gestibili, con tutti i limiti del caso che ben citavi
> b. si abdica il governo della società umana a un intelligenza superiore, un computer, IA
> c. si abdica a un essere superiore, Dio. Come era in passato e, chissà, potrebbe essere di nuovo nel futuro


a. sarà sempre più necessario utilizzare la task analysis per affrontare i problemi che si presenteranno. Questo però implicherebbe una capacità diffusa di osservare il quadro generale, aver chiari obiettivi e finalità e saper gestire il tempo. Quindi io sono piuttosto orientata a pensare che pochi si occuperanno di task analysis e la restante maggioranza andrà al ristorante 

b. non ne so moltissimo, ma già molti processi decisionali sono affidati fondamentalmente ad algoritmi. (sto pensando all'utilizzo dei dati per direzionare la domanda, per esempio). 

c. anche questa è una soluzione, che ha caratterizzato in diversi modi la storia umana. Gli uomini e gli dei esistono insieme. Non penso che l'uomo possa fare a meno di un dio, di qualunque tipo esso sia. E penso che una delle variabili sia esattamente che tipo di dio si sceglierà.



feather ha detto:


> Letto, ma ci sono un paio di punti che non mi tornano.
> Lì si parla di poter salvare 5 milioni di persone. È lo 0.07% della popolazione. E per salvare quelle persone servirebbero soldi, talenti, persone ragionevoli che vengano a compromessi per un bene comune, risorse, etica del lavoro, precisione. Tutte risorse di cui l'umanità è carente.
> Non serve un indovino per capire che non succederà mai, non nei prossimi secoli perlomeno.
> Quello che lo studio evidenzia è sicuramente vero ma assolutamente inverosimile nel mondo reale.
> ...


A me non mettono depressione ma fiducia. E' un modo per ricordarmi che la scimmia a volte non è semplicemente una scimmia. A volte riesce a fare un passetto verso una tendenza spirituale. Mi porta sollievo poter leggere di menti all'opera. Veder dipinti scenari per cui vale la pena, a prescindere dal risultato finale. Fra non molti anni sarò cibo per i vermi, il tempo a mia disposizione è fondamentalmente agli sgoccioli, non vedrò praticamente nulla di quello che ho immaginato in una vita. 

Certo...ho una mia idea della speranza. 
Io non spero. Non spero nel futuro migliore, Non spero in un mondo di pace. Non spero nella vita eterna e nemmeno in un quasi paradiso in cui non vengano difesi i propri interessi. (entrami in casa e poi parliamo dell'apertura all'interesse dell'altro   ).

Non sono riuscita a inserirmi nel pensiero sociale della speranza salvifica.
Ho abbastanza anni ed esperienza per sapere che l'essere umano è piuttosto meschino e patetico. Ha certo spinte e impulsi meravigliosi.
Ma è quello che è. 

E non riesco, non sono mai riuscita a vedere la specie umana come fondamentale alla vita del pianeta. 
E' una specie, in questo momento storico diffusa sul pianeta. Ma non la vedo poi tanto diversa dai dinosauri per  dire. 
Siamo esperimenti evolutivi, fondamentalmente. 
Individualmente indifferenti sotto il cielo. 

Il covid, io penso, ha ricevuto tanta attenzione, perchè ha smosso un sistema redendo evidenti per pochi istanti le falle. 
Sono fiduciosa  che verrà presto dimenticato quel che si è intravisto.

La scimmia è pigra, se la banana se la trova sulla soglia della caverna è ancora più contenta che a dover ammazzare il vicino per averla. 
Basta trovare la giusta forma della banana...


----------



## patroclo (23 Giugno 2021)

Sostenere che nel 2020 le cooperative siano un affare di "sinistra" è da miopi selettivi.
Uno strumento originariamente potentississimo e rivoluzionario è stato trasformato in un escamotage per risparmiare sul lavoro.

per l'argomento cooperative/sfruttamento/immigrazione basterebbe guardare le varie inchieste su  Roma Capitale... giusto per capire che il fenomeno è decisamente più vasto


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La cifra saliente della civiltà occidentale è il cambiamento, non già la tecnologia, la scienza o quant'altro, il cambiamento e la spinta all'adattamento.
> Quando Colombo sbarcò in America  lo fece avendo alle spalle 2000 anni di storia di cambiamento e di adattamento, dolorosissimi, una storia disseminata di cadaveri, di vittime di guerre e di morbi, di invenzioni e di scoperte dovute non alla genialità ma alla necessità.
> *Sarà così anche stavolta?*
> Boh.


Io penso che il nostro orizzonte temporale e storico sia molto, molto limitato.
La storia umana è breve rispetto alla storia del pianeta.

Noi parliamo delle nostre cosette, tecnologie, soldi, ricchezza e povertà...ma è bastato un esserino invisibile all'occhio a inchiodare praticamente ogni cosa.

Sono piuttosto convinta che non siamo semplicemente in grado di individuare tutti i meccanismi regolativi che sono all'opera, anche in questo momento.

E dubito profondamente del fatto che l'uomo, la specie umana, abbia poi tanto potere, se non, a tratti, sul proprio stile organizzativo.

Ma...stamattina ero fuori e stavo guardando come le formiche organizzano il trasporto del cibo...siamo fondamentalmente dei principianti  

Io credo che sì, sarà così anche stavolta. A dirla tutta è già così.
Vero che noi, qui, stiamo vivendo un'epoca di pace e ricchezza.
Ma qui non è rappresentativo di quel che accade nel resto delle società umane.


----------



## ipazia (30 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto. Sono sempre stato colpito non dal fatto che ci sia una parte di umanita si accapigli per le risorse di base, ma che ci sia qualcuno che a tavolino pianifichi di sfruttare gli altri quando non ne avrebbe alcun bisogno.
> 
> Bezos and company conducono aziende con ricavi miliardari ma non esitano a eludere sistematicamente i tributi dovuti e a trattare i dipendenti alla stregua di moderni schiavi. Ovviamente a parole si dichiarano progressisti e politicamente seguaci del corretto ma di fatto sono i nuovi padroni del mondo.
> E mi chiedo sempre: che cazzo ci farà uno con ricavi da miliardo, che se ne fà dei soldi, se li mangia?
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> La cifra saliente della civiltà occidentale è il cambiamento, non già la tecnologia, la scienza o quant'altro, il cambiamento e la spinta all'adattamento.
> Quando Colombo sbarcò in America  lo fece avendo alle spalle 2000 anni di storia di cambiamento e di adattamento, dolorosissimi, una storia disseminata di cadaveri, di vittime di guerre e di morbi, di invenzioni e di scoperte dovute non alla genialità ma alla necessità.
> Sarà così anche stavolta?
> Boh.



Aggiungo questo, che mi è piaciuto molto.

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...dc29b8e4b0b9e497e052a6?utm_hp_ref=it-homepage

In particolare questa riflessione.

*È il principio alla base di ogni razzismo, che immagina un mondo senza diversità. Una follia anche dal punto di vista scientifico, pari al terrapiattismo: eppure, anche se smentita dalla moderna genetica, quella teoria trova sempre terreno fertile per attecchire e infestare.*

La considero una buona sintesi di ciò che penso riguardo a tutte le manfrine sul "siamo tutti uguali" mescolate con la narrazione disneyana che ha preceduto e fondato il politically correct, ad ogni livello, compreso quello relazionale dell'ammmore a cavallo degli unicorni su arcobaleni meravigliosi e immersi nella felicità... 

EDIT: io penso che la cifra saliente della civiltà occidentale sia l'ideologizzazione. La trasformazione del reale in ideale nella quasi totale assenza di Cura della dialettica fra i due piani.
E penso che fino a quando il cambiamento,* che è cifra evolutiva di OGNI essere vivente* sottoposto volente o nolente alla spinta evolutiva, nella specie umana sarà sottoposto ad ideologizzazione i risultati saranno più che prevedibili.

Poi cambia solo il potente o il povero i turno con cui prendersela. Ma tutto sommato, è solo un particolare.

Un uso veramente pessimo della coscienza di sè da parte della specie umana.


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aggiungo questo, che mi è piaciuto molto.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...dc29b8e4b0b9e497e052a6?utm_hp_ref=it-homepage
> 
> ...


Chi ti ha detto che la specie umana ha una coscienza di se? Noi non sappiamo nulla di quello che siamo, non sappiamo nulla nemmeno di una molecola di acqua, dell’ –essenziale-, del mondo non possiamo penetrare nulla, non ci è concesso dai nostri limiti. Al massimo possiamo assistere a fenomeni e trarre provvisorie conclusioni su quelli, al massimo. La nostra coscienza, quando va bene, si ferma all’elaborazione delle nostre limitate esperienze, e grande parte dell’ umanità non sa fare o non ha strumenti nemmeno per quello.

Il tentativo per avere una maggiore coscienza di se’ è stata la spiritualità, il trascendente, ma oggi suona come una mistificazione (insieme al suo pessimo tentativo di instradarla che sono le religioni rivelate). Uno strumento di governo delle società attraverso il governo delle singole coscienze.

Rimane il bisogno, anche oggi, insoddisfabile di credere in qualcosa, fosse solo che qualcuno creda ciecamente alla sua ragione razionale, o agli unicorni rosa…. Che poi alla fine è un dettaglio, non trascurabile, ma un dettaglio. Il cercare non dico una risposta, ma perlomeno una collocazione alla domanda sul senso della nostra vita ci ha sempre tormentati e non sembra smetterà di farlo a breve. Per quanto ultimamente ci ripetano che l’unica risposta è essere consumatori seriali, in una sorta di edonismo estensivo, non mi sembra che le coscienze e le inquietudini si siano sopite, anzi.

Quando parlo di occidente come risultato di continui cambiamenti mi riferisco alla punta di diamante della elaborazione della complessità attraverso il cambiamento sociale e preferirei indagarne le cause, più che vederne i momentanei effetti. Per me un libro rivelatore fu all’ epoca Armi acciaio e malattie di Diamond, sottotitolo: breve storia degli ultimi 10.000 anni… e già questo…

Ricordo di quella lettura. Neolitico:

-Ogni civiltà definita modernamente come tale si è sviluppata attorno alla conquista agricola di un cereale e all’allevamento di alcune specie utili di animali.

-Le civiltà maggiormente competitive dal punto delle prestazioni lo sono per una positiva congiuntura di caratteristiche naturali, climatiche, zoologiche, fitologiche e geografiche del territorio dove si sono sviluppate.

L’europa e l’adiacente mezzaluna fertile (ed in parte la Cina) sono cadute a fagiolo, nel senso che hanno potuto disporre di cereali facilmente coltivabili (grano - riso – orzo) di animali facilmente addomesticabili (asino, bue, cavallo, pecora, capra) di un clima relativamente favorevole e di una geografia che non creava ostacoli insormontabili, visto che le fertili pianure e un medi-terraneo facilmente navigabile hanno sempre favorito il contatto e perciò l’interscambio tra i vari popoli. Altri popoli non sono stati così fortunati, perlomeno non al nostro livello, provati ad esempio a coltivare il grano dove le grandi piogge te lo spazzano via, o prova ad addomesticare un bufalo cafro africano…

Questo è costato un sacco in termini umani, addomesticare per esempio i bovidi ci è costato una pila di vittime per la tubercolosi, ma ci ha resi più resistenti degli altri popoli attraverso la selezione. Essere perennemente in conflitto con vicini rissosi, lo stesso, ma ci ha costretto ad aguzzare l’ingegno per creare armi sempre più efficienti.

La storia del vecchio continente assomiglia da sempre a quella di un rissoso gruppo di vicinanti, perennemente intenti ad elaborare mezzi per sbarcare il lunario a spese degli altri.

Il postulato fondamentale del libro di Diamond (che è di un antirazzismo esemplare) è che tutti gli uomini sono geneticamente (sostanzialmente) uguali e che le varie civiltà si sono sviluppate in modo “funzionale” all’ambiente dove sono nate. Perciò non ci sono uomini più intelligenti (europei) e meno intelligenti (aborigeni) ci sono solo uomini che hanno elaborato differenti modi di utilizzate l’ambiente dove vivono. Alcuni sono stati più fortunati e hanno potuto elaborare via via una maggiore complessità sociale e accumulare scoperte, hanno potuto persino trovare dei metodi di elaborazione della realtà, e questo è nato dalla possibilità di liberare tempo dalla ricerca di risorse per sfamarsi per dedicarlo al pensiero speculativo.

Altri popoli non hanno mai potuto liberarsi di questo fardello e sono rimasti sostanzialmente legati ad una concezione tribale della loro società, niente di male in fondo, dal momento che la nostra specie è stata di cacciatori-raccoglitori per almeno 500.000 anni…

Questo in soldoni e a grandi linee, ricordo di quel libro, semplificando allo stremo, senza pretesa di esaustività e non certo per raccontarlo a te che sicuramente in queste cose ci navighi…

Per venire a noi occidentali, credo che la civiltà da cui discendiamo sia sempre vissuta in un sostanziale dualismo che è riconducibile “in nuce” alle due principali correnti del pensiero della Grecia classica, da una parte l’elaborazione del pensiero razionale attraverso la filosofia, d’altro canto alla elaborazione del mito come espressione e spiegazione del mondo. Mi sembra che corrispondono ciascuna ad una esigenza della natura umana.

….Quando sento commentatori sportivi che raccontano del “mitico” incontro” non posso fare a meno di pensare che qualcuno ne abbia ancora bisogno, dei miti.

….E quando in definitiva discutiamo della nostra società ideale, senza barriere, senza differenze, senza ingiustizie, (teoriche) non stiamo forse parlando della Repubblica di Platone?

Io non credo strettamente che la cifra che ci distingue sia quella di trasformare le idee in ideologie, chi ci ha provato ha sempre perso, infliggendo gravi danni alla società umana del resto. Credo che il nostro problema sia un problema originario, il problema insito nella nostra natura, quello di voler trasformare la realtà attraverso le parole del mito. Cosa di cui forse non riusciremo mai a liberarci.

Questa sorta di politicamente corretto, questo nuovo maccartismo che adesso stupidamente impera, lo vedo semplicemente come il tentativo di governo della società attraverso la creazione di una nuova “società etica”. Tipo l’età della fede nel medioevo, hai presente? E’ semplicemente una sostituzione a somma zero di parametri già visti.

Per me.

Mi sono capito da solo?


----------



## Cattivik (30 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Chi ti ha detto che la specie umana ha una coscienza di se? Noi non sappiamo nulla di quello che siamo, non sappiamo nulla nemmeno di una molecola di acqua, dell’ –essenziale-, del mondo non possiamo penetrare nulla, non ci è concesso dai nostri limiti. Al massimo possiamo assistere a fenomeni e trarre provvisorie conclusioni su quelli, al massimo. La nostra coscienza, quando va bene, si ferma all’elaborazione delle nostre limitate esperienze, e grande parte dell’ umanità non sa fare o non ha strumenti nemmeno per quello.
> 
> Il tentativo per avere una maggiore coscienza di se’ è stata la spiritualità, il trascendente, ma oggi suona come una mistificazione (insieme al suo pessimo tentativo di instradarla che sono le religioni rivelate). Uno strumento di governo delle società attraverso il governo delle singole coscienze.
> 
> ...



... il dono della sintesi...

Catttivik

P. S. ad acqua mi ero già annegato tra l'essere e non essere...


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... il dono della sintesi...
> 
> Catttivik
> 
> P. S. ad acqua mi ero già annegato tra l'essere e non essere...


Ammetto di aver pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammetto di aver pensato la stessa cosa


A volte non ci riesco, non pretendo di essere letto, nè compreso da tutti, sarebbe una pretesa assurda.
Del resto per replicare a Ipazia ...


----------



## ipazia (1 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> .....
> 
> Per me.
> 
> Mi sono capito da solo?


Ciao! che bello, grazie!!! 

Oggi sono a riposo, ho qui una tazza di caffè, una sigaretta (non è vero, sono di più, ma in mano ne ho una) e mi sto godendo la frescura del condizionatore che tiene tutto l'ambiente ad una temperatura primaverile.

Mi sento serena (non è del tutto vero, sotto la serenità sento la mia solita inquietudine, ma per stamattina decido di dar spazio alla serenità), ho letto quello che hai scritto e mi è piaciuto moltissimo il pensiero del tempo che hai adoperato per scriverlo. Gradisco sempre molto la Cura che viene messa nel percorso che va dall'abbozzare un pensiero al costruire tutta la struttura logica e linguistica per tentare di renderlo comprensibile al destinatario.

Riesco a sentire, fuori, il canto delle cicale, intravedo la violenza della luce e l'aria tremolante sopra l'erba.
Percepisco il mio corpo rilassato.

Se mi guardo nello specchio, vedo una creatura che riconosco come me. E so che sono io anche se indosso gli occhiali che mi cambiano sensibilmente la percezione dei lineamenti e dei colori.

So, è una cosa curiosissima per me questa, che ci sono anche altre specie che si riconoscono allo specchio.
Gli elefanti, alcuni tipi di scimmie, anche dei pesci.
So che gli umani sono molto incuriositi da questo...e hanno fatto esperimenti.
hanno addormentato delle scimmie e hanno dipinto le loro sopracciglia di rosso, al loro risveglio alcune di queste scimmie si sono guardate nello specchio e hanno iniziato a toccare sul loro corpo le sopracciglia rosse.
Con altre è stato usato del cioccolato e queste ultime hanno tentato di leccarlo dallo specchio anzichè da se stesse.

So che un cucciolo di umano inizia intorno ai 2 anni a riconoscere la propria immagine allo specchio.
Sono belli i giochi che fanno i bambini allo specchio.
Ne ricordo uno, che mi aveva fatto veramente scompisciare, di questo bimbo che guardandosi allo specchio e proiettandosi nello specchio giocava a "far finta" di prendere una scatola desiderata su un armadio a lui non raggiungibile nel mondo reale ma raggiungibile nello specchio.

Ho il ricordo nettissimo delle sensazioni scattate in me, chissà da dove, guardandomi in uno specchio diciamo non con l'intenzione di farlo ma con l'intenzione di eseguire una indicazione esterna a me.

Eppure....

So anche che io potrei percepire la mia mano muoversi e la mia mano potrebbe non essere dove io la percepisco o non esserci proprio, presente una anestesia o la sindrome dell'arto fantasma?

So che i miei ricordi nettissimi dello specchio, in realtà sono stati elaborati e rielaborati ed aggiustati dai processi della mia mente, dal rapporto fra intenzione e credenza, e che molto probabilmente davanti a quello specchio di quello che ho sentito forse ho riconosciuto un 40%, in una stima veramente molto ottimistica.
Il resto è rimasto da qualche parte.

so anche che queste mie semplici azioni di stamattina, bermi un caffè, fumare la sigaretta e godermi la frescura primaverile della mia stanza sono apparentemente inoffensive, non vessatorie.

Ma...

Il caffè che sto bevendo è frutto di micro e macro criminalità, vessazione, sfruttamento.
So di organizzazioni internazionali e cartelli che si occupano della gestione della terra, di deforestazione selvaggia e delle nicchie ecologiche violentate. Lo stesso vale per il tabacco. So del costo globale sanitario della distruzione delle nicchie ecologiche e dell'impatto climatico. A cui aggiungo il costo sanitario e sociale di quando mi ammalerò per aver usato tabacco.
So che la sanità attuale non sarà in grado di reggere ancora a lungo all'impatto e molto probabilmente, come già sta accadendo, di quei costi dovrò farmi carico anche privatamente andando a partecipare al sistema finanziario globale.
Il mio condizionatore impatta sui consumi energetici, sì sì...è giorno, sto usando il fotovoltaico, quindi abbasso di un poco l'impatto, ma sono comunque legata ad una rete con quello che questo implica.

mi sto spiegando?

La coscienza di sè, è uno strumento. Cognitivo. Legato al funzionamento neurologico.
Ma l'autocoscienza è frutto di tutta un'altra serie di processi, che non sono ancora chiari neppure nell'ambito delle neuroscienze, attorno a cui  aperto il dibattito filosofico e scientifico e umanistico.

Hai parlato di una spinta spirituale. Condivido pienamente quell'osservazione.

Un corvo sa utilizzare un pensiero predittivo (cioè sanno produrre un pensiero astratto) e  grazie a questo riesce a sfruttare la caccia di un rapace rubandogli la preda.
Io so arrivare fino al quarto livello (ossia so fare metacognizione sulla metacognizione).
Ma se non sono attenta e sto per troppo tempo nel pensiero di quarto livello so che potrei sviluppare una psicosi, come minimo paranoia.
So che in media la specie umana si muove fra il secondo e il terzo livello di pensiero
So che anche per me è conveniente rimanere in quel livello lì e usare il quarto con massima attenzione e correndo rischi sensibili.

La spiritualità sta nel terzo livello?
L'illuminazione sta nel quarto e nel riuscire a distaccarsene? Oppure nel quinto? Oppure nel non pensiero?

Tutto questo per dire che la coscienza di sè è provata empiricamente.
Ma sovrapporre totalmente coscienza con autocoscienza non è possibile.
Per tutto quello che entra in gioco (dalla sindrome dell'arto fantasma alle credenze).

Probabilmente, e a questo mi riferivo quando parlavo di ideologizzazione, un compromesso sarebbe avere Cura della dialettica fra la semplice coscienza di sè (mi guardo allo specchio e non solo riconosco un essere umano ma riconosco che quell'essere umano sono io anche se mi sono truccata per una serata ad un rave dark punk) e l'autocoscienza di me e me in relazione all'ambiente (io so che non so).
Tenendo presente che entrambe, coscienza e autocoscienza, sono sottoposte allo scorrere del tempo e allo spazio.

La scelta a cui facevo riferimento risponde ad una domanda: dal momento che mi so riconoscere in uno specchio (ho coscienza di me) sono disposto a non compiacermi di questo (cullandomi nelle varie credenze), sono disposto a metter in discussione quel che vedo nello specchio?

Autocoscienza risponde a questa domanda.  E, personalmente, credo mai in modo definitivo. Allo stato dell'arte.

Citando @brenin, quale è la dialettica che ho intenzione di mettere in atto fra mondo reale e mondo delle idee?

Ecco. A mio parere il mondo occidentale ha costruito la sua filosofia sulla separazione fra mondo reale e mondo delle idee.
E ne sta semplicemente pagando le conseguenze.

dio è una facile risposta, apparentemente. O meglio, come tu ben sottolinei, le religioni rivelate.

Ma dio non è una risposta semplice...per niente.
Di per certo, non è gratis e non risponde alla domanda "mi vedo nello specchio".

Personalmente credo che dio chieda, invece, di attraversare lo specchio.(che poi...dio è autocoscienza? con quel che deriva dal porsi questa domanda)

La società occidentale ha finora ignorato la domanda.
Usando le idee per rimanere davanti allo specchio compiacendosi...sai, come le scimmie che vedono di avere le sopracciglia pitturate di rosso e se le toccano. 

EDIT: penso sia semplicemente inevitabile, talvolta, non esser brevi. E credo che ci sia una grande differenza fra la sintesi e la brevità.
Sovrapporre la sintesi con la riduzione, penso sia un altro frutto della separazione fra reale e ideale. Oltre che una delle manifestazioni del politically correct (d'altro canto, anche gli articoli sui giornali, scritti sempre peggio, riportano il tempo di lettura...veloce, veloce...non c'è tempo   )


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Chi ti ha detto che la specie umana ha una coscienza di se? Noi non sappiamo nulla di quello che siamo, non sappiamo nulla nemmeno di una molecola di acqua, dell’ –essenziale-, del mondo non possiamo penetrare nulla, non ci è concesso dai nostri limiti. Al massimo possiamo assistere a fenomeni e trarre provvisorie conclusioni su quelli, al massimo. La nostra coscienza, quando va bene, si ferma all’elaborazione delle nostre limitate esperienze, e grande parte dell’ umanità non sa fare o non ha strumenti nemmeno per quello.
> 
> Il tentativo per avere una maggiore coscienza di se’ è stata la spiritualità, il trascendente, ma oggi suona come una mistificazione (insieme al suo pessimo tentativo di instradarla che sono le religioni rivelate). Uno strumento di governo delle società attraverso il governo delle singole coscienze.
> 
> ...


Finalmente ho letto. 
Però la premessa di Diamond non è consonante con la conclusione pessimista.
Evidentemente il politicamente corretto è adeguato alle condizioni attuali.
Si ride da anni sullo spazzino/netturbino trasformato in operatore ecologico o sulla bidella in collaboratrice scolastica, ma sono risate sciocche perché realmente sono cambiate le funzioni, così come è cambiata la raccolta dei rifiuti e l’organizzazione scolastica.
Non definire una persona per una sua caratteristica denominata in modo offensivo, mi sembra il minimo. Lo capiamo benissimo se riguarda noi o una persona a noi cara. 
Se poi la ricerca di un linguaggio non offensivo si è evoluto con una miriade di auto definizioni è solo una fase transitoria che avviene sempre nelle fasi di cambiamento.
Forse ricorderai le polemiche sul signora e signorina. Adesso si usano con naturalezza senza pretendese di corrispondenza con lo stato civile.
E tutto questo, per me, deriva proprio dalla coscienza di sé che è per sua natura in evoluzione dialettica.


----------



## spleen (1 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente ho letto.
> Però la premessa di Diamond non è consonante con la conclusione pessimista.
> *Evidentemente il politicamente corretto è adeguato alle condizioni attuali.*
> Si ride da anni sullo spazzino/netturbino trasformato in operatore ecologico o sulla bidella in collaboratrice scolastica, ma sono risate sciocche perché realmente sono cambiate le funzioni, così come è cambiata la raccolta dei rifiuti e l’organizzazione scolastica.
> ...


No, non lo è, secondo me.
Per riprendere il mio ragionamento, a titolo di esempio è del tutto fori luogo pensare che la mia sessualità dipenda da quello che credo di percepire e mi abbandoni al *mito *di una umanità dove l'elemento culturale sia tutto, dimenticando che la *realtà *mi ha affibbiato dei cromosomi differenti.
Non è evidente in questo la frattura di cui parla anche @ipazia?
Quando discutiamo tra di noi di politicamente coretto pensiamo di stare a discutere di elementi di semplice buona educazione, di un dizionario ingentilito. Nella realtà stiamo combattendo una strenua battaglia politica per il tentativo di qualcuno di ricreare una società etica, dove le differenze siano annullate e compresse a tal punto da renderci indistinguibili.
Dove la pulsione sia l'unica risorsa concessa insieme al consumo, dove il trascendente venga annullato, dove gli stati di autorità nazionale vengano sostituiti dalle grandi corporations, dove venga finalmente realizzato quel sogno che fu comune a tutte le grandi dittature di renderci completamente inutili ed intercambiabili.
Un tempo credevo che la cifra che ci dà valore fosse quello che ci accomuna, man mano che passano gli anni mi rendo conto che il vero valore diventano le differenze che ci distinguono.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non lo è, secondo me.
> Per riprendere il mio ragionamento, a titolo di esempio è del tutto fori luogo pensare che la mia sessualità dipenda da quello che credo di percepire e mi abbandoni al *mito *di una umanità dove l'elemento culturale sia tutto, dimenticando che la *realtà *mi ha affibbiato dei cromosomi differenti.
> Non è evidente in questo la frattura di cui parla anche @ipazia?
> Quando discutiamo tra di noi di politicamente coretto pensiamo di stare a discutere di elementi di semplice buona educazione, di un dizionario ingentilito. Nella realtà stiamo combattendo una strenua battaglia politica per il tentativo di qualcuno di ricreare una società etica, dove le differenze siano annullate e compresse a tal punto da renderci indistinguibili.
> ...


E no, se dici che contano le differenze confermi quello che vuoi contestare.
Il complottismo è il male, ma è indubbio che ciò che pensiamo è dipendente dalla cultura in cui siamo immersi. 
Ma la cultura attuale è quella già ben descritta da Fromm  di individui necessari solo per il consumo.
Noi crediamo di pensare liberamente, ma non possiamo essere che espressione della cultura contemporanea (del resto se in una discussione certi di discostartene vieni collocato immediatamente fuori dal tempo come chi pensa come nel medioevo o come boomer) è cultura di massa ed è dipendente dai mass media che hanno bisogno di finanziamenti e chi finanzia sceglie i contenuti. 
La cultura di massa attuale tende alla apparente differenziazione, addirittura parcellizzazione, ma in un contesto reale di normalizzazione. In quel contesto in cui siamo lavoratori e consumatori.


----------



## spleen (2 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no, *se dici che contano le differenze confermi quello che vuoi contestare.*
> Il complottismo è il male, ma è indubbio che ciò che pensiamo è dipendente dalla cultura in cui siamo immersi.
> Ma la cultura attuale è quella già ben descritta da Fromm  di individui necessari solo per il consumo.
> Noi crediamo di pensare liberamente, ma non possiamo essere che espressione della cultura contemporanea (del resto se in una discussione certi di discostartene vieni collocato immediatamente fuori dal tempo come chi pensa come nel medioevo o come boomer) è cultura di massa ed è dipendente dai mass media che hanno bisogno di finanziamenti e chi finanzia sceglie i contenuti.
> L*a cultura di massa attuale tende alla apparente differenziazione, addirittura parcellizzazione, ma in un contesto reale di normalizzazione.* In quel contesto in cui siamo lavoratori e consumatori.


La vedi da sola la contraddizione.
La penso come le due righe in fondo...


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cultura di massa attuale tende alla apparente differenziazione, addirittura parcellizzazione, ma in un contesto reale di normalizzazione. In quel contesto in cui siamo lavoratori e *consumatori*.


Eravamo.
In Cina e in India per esempio consumano di più, o più che altro, consumano in maniera crescente rispetto a noi


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2021)

@danny  ho fatto tempo a leggere anche la tua frase (ti ho fregato!  ), e sulla quella replico: avevi scritto che forse per questo (per il maggior consumo in Cina) ora noi abbiamo un minor valore "come persone" 
Io sostituirei a persone "consumatori", e direi che ciascuno di noi il valore se lo dà da sé. E concordo pure che il valore, come persone, viene dalle differenze, dai confronti, dal sapere usare rispetto, nei confronti con le differenze (che non è sempre facile, perché implicano tanto, questi confronti).
E' quello il "valore delle persone". Il resto è mero interesse di chi ha per così dire il grano a rivolgersi (o non rivolgersi) a noi. Ma non mi dò "valore" in quanto consumatrice. Il rischio di questa visione è quello di finire consumati nel tentativo di vedere il nostro valore nella nostra capacità di consumo 
Per me.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> @danny  ho fatto tempo a leggere anche la tua frase (ti ho fregato!  ), e sulla quella replico: avevi scritto che forse per questo (per il maggior consumo in Cina) *ora noi abbiamo un minor valore "come persone" *
> Io sostituirei a persone "consumatori", e direi che ciascuno di noi il valore se lo dà da sé. E concordo pure che il valore, come persone, viene dalle differenze, dai confronti, dal sapere usare rispetto, nei confronti con le differenze (che non è sempre facile, perché implicano tanto, questi confronti).
> E' quello il "valore delle persone". Il resto è mero interesse di chi ha per così dire il grano a rivolgersi (o non rivolgersi) a noi. Ma non mi dò "valore" in quanto consumatrice. Il rischio di questa visione è quello di finire consumati nel tentativo di vedere il nostro valore nella nostra capacità di consumo
> Per me.


L'ho cancellata perché introduce un discorso molto più ampio.
La nostra società occidentale sta cambiando.
I valori di uguaglianza, le aspettative di crescita generalizzata, la stessa libertà, il merito, tutto quello che abbiamo conosciuto e che si sembra scontato viene messo in discussione, progressivamente.
Nel momento in cui si affacciano altri mercati, i nostri, più esigenti rispetto ad altri, ma allo stesso tempo meno vitali, diventano meno interessanti.
E se noi siamo stati interessanti per alcuni decenni come consumatori che supportavano inconsciamente  il modello capitalistico globale, ora siamo come la vecchia moglie di fronte all'amante più giovane di 20 anni.
Una potenziale rottura di coglioni, in pratica.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho cancellata perché introduce un discorso molto più ampio.
> La nostra società occidentale sta cambiando.
> I valori di uguaglianza, le aspettative di crescita generalizzata, la stessa libertà, il merito, tutto quello che abbiamo conosciuto e che si sembra scontato viene messo in discussione, progressivamente.
> Nel momento in cui si affacciano altri mercati, i nostri, più esigenti rispetto ad altri, ma allo stesso tempo meno vitali, diventano meno interessanti.
> ...


Trovo la tua visione un pò triste 
Esiste una abissale differenza, comunque, tra il "rappresentare" qualcosa per qualcuno e l'esserlo 
E questa secondo me è la coscienza di sé, di se stessi. Del proprio "valore". Ma è chiaro che se ci vediamo come un oggetto di consumo per altri, ribaltando la prospettiva di noi, quel che ne esce è.... proprio quello, vale a dire che siamo tutti oggetto di potenziale mero consumo (e questo è chiaro comunque). Ma non mi affiderei più (ci sono ampiamente passata) dall'affidare il mio valore a un altro


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Trovo la tua visione un pò triste
> Esiste una abissale differenza, comunque, tra il "rappresentare" qualcosa per qualcuno e l'esserlo
> E questa secondo me è la coscienza di sé, di se stessi. Del proprio "valore". Ma è chiaro che se ci vediamo come un oggetto di consumo per altri, ribaltando la prospettiva di noi, quel che ne esce è.... proprio quello, vale a dire che siamo tutti oggetto di potenziale mero consumo (e questo è chiaro comunque). Ma non mi affiderei più (ci sono ampiamente passata) dall'affidare il mio valore a un altro


Il ceto medio è per definizione definito dalle risorse economiche di cui dispone.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il ceto medio è per definizione definito dalle risorse economiche di cui dispone.


Tu parli del contesto esterno. E di moneta.
Io ti sto parlando di "valore". Tu vali quel che spendi? O quel che guadagni? 
Io per grazia di Dio no


----------



## feather (2 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> dove gli stati di autorità nazionale vengano sostituiti dalle grandi corporations, dove venga finalmente realizzato quel sogno che fu comune a tutte le grandi dittature di renderci completamente inutili ed intercambiabili.


Ho dei dubbi che le grandi corporations possano e vogliano inseguire un sogno "politico". Le grandi corporations sono nate e rimangono macchine per accumulare denaro, le battaglie politiche nascono dalla società, spesso dal fondo. Sono due emanazioni diverse con scopi molto diversi. Non le vedo intercambiabili.
Io credo che il "dizionario ingentilito" che citi sia una battaglia politica nata anch'essa dal fondo. In un epoca di pace e di diritti le masse cercano di innalzarsi, almeno da un punto di vista formale.
Se io sono in fondo alla piramide sociale e non conto un cazzo, quale metodo migliore per non sentirmi la merdina che in realtà sono di appiattire le differenze?
Da qui l'appiatimento dei test ed esami scolastici, l'appiattimento dei titoli, dei generi, ecc..


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu parli del contesto esterno. E di moneta.
> Io ti sto parlando di "valore". Tu vali quel che spendi? O quel che guadagni?
> Io per grazia di Dio no


Non puoi prescindere dal contesto.
Nel contesto noi siamo anche quello che guadagniamo e realizziamo.
Un ragazzo di 20 o 30 anni, disoccupato o precario, in un contesto simile, in cui non ha modo di realizzare i progetti che ai genitori erano più facilmente accessibili, chi credi che invidi. O odi?


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non puoi prescindere dal contesto.
> Nel contesto noi siamo anche quello che guadagniamo e realizziamo.
> Un ragazzo di 20 o 30 anni, disoccupato o precario, in un contesto simile, in cui non ha modo di realizzare i progetti che ai genitori erano più facilmente accessibili, chi credi che invidi. O odi?


E' il bello di non avere più 20 anni, secondo me, il discorso che facevo prima. Guardi alla vita con altre consapevolezze.
Certamente poi (i famosi "piedi in terra") li devi tenere, e guardi il contesto. Poi (ne parlavamo già) c'è chi guarda a quello che ha raggiunto il successo su instagram, e si rattrista "perché lui non sarà mai così", e chi capisce che la vita (la vita "qui" , perché sono sicura che sia solo un transito, una fase, ma questa ovviamente è una certezza che non posso mica trasmettere a nessuno  ) è un percorso nel tempo che ci è dato, per sperimentare, scoprire. Sentire  Poi naturalmente come tutti mi incazzo anche per delle cavolate, mi preoccupo del futuro, vorrei di meglio per le cose che non funzionano. Ma molto spesso, quando "ribalto" la prospettiva, e mi trovo con altre consapevolezze, beh, ridimensiono e di molto certe cose


----------



## spleen (2 Luglio 2021)

feather ha detto:


> *Ho dei dubbi che le grandi corporations possano e vogliano inseguire un sogno "politico".* Le grandi corporations sono nate e rimangono macchine per accumulare denaro, le battaglie politiche nascono dalla società, spesso dal fondo. Sono due emanazioni diverse con scopi molto diversi. Non le vedo intercambiabili.
> Io credo che il "dizionario ingentilito" che citi sia una battaglia politica nata anch'essa dal fondo. In un epoca di pace e di diritti le masse cercano di innalzarsi, almeno da un punto di vista formale.
> Se io sono in fondo alla piramide sociale e non conto un cazzo, quale metodo migliore per non sentirmi la merdina che in realtà sono di appiattire le differenze?
> Da qui l'appiatimento dei test ed esami scolastici, l'appiattimento dei titoli, dei generi, ecc..


Infatti non seguono nessun sogno politico e sono sicuramente sganciate dalle ideologie così come noi le conosciamo, ma non serve mica questo per influenzare e "fare" politica.

A titolo di esempio:
In US amazon ha è entrata in trattative con lo stato di NY per il loro nuovo hub, le trattative riguardavano le tasse da pagare ovviamente. Apple alcuni anni fa si è rifiutata di "sbloccare" un Iphone di un terrorista su richiesta della CIA. (ma un tempo non si diceva ubi major minor cessat?). La lobby delle armi in US ha da sempre  politici introdotti e più in generale da sempre l'economia si serve della politica per perseguire i suoi interessi.

Adesso a livello globale gli stati tenteranno di introdurre la tassazione minima delle grandi aziende del web, riteniamo che quel 15% che sarà chiesto a mo' di obolo sia congruo?
Confrontiamolo con quello che ciascuno di noi paga di tasse, sembra una cosa equa per chi ha miliardi di dollari di introiti?

Da tempo ormai  gli stati nazionali hanno la loro politica succube se non adirittura asservita all'economia. Fanno eccezione probabilmente le dittature, come la Cina, ma per quanto ancora?
Quella che viviamo è un' epoca ormai post ideologica, quello che conta è il denaro, i finanziatori ed i loro flussi di capitale, di merce, e di forza lavoro.
La sinistra post ideologica ha finito di barattare i diritti sociali faricosamente acquisiti in decenni con il classico piatto di lenticchie dei supposti diritti individuali, mi è consentito rivendicare un genere sessuale di appartenenza diverso, non mi è più consentito protestare per i miei diritti sociali come il costo del welfare e la tassazione, anzi, peggio, lo hanno reso una attività inutile.
Secondo me.


----------



## bettypage (2 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti non seguono nessun sogno politico e sono sicuramente sganciate dalle ideologie così come noi le conosciamo, ma non serve mica questo per influenzare e "fare" politica.
> 
> A titolo di esempio:
> In US amazon ha è entrata in trattative con lo stato di NY per il loro nuovo hub, le trattative riguardavano le tasse da pagare ovviamente. Apple alcuni anni fa si è rifiutata di "sbloccare" un Iphone di un terrorista su richiesta della CIA. (ma un tempo non si diceva ubi major minor cessat?). La lobby delle armi in US ha da sempre  politici introdotti e più in generale da sempre l'economia si serve della politica per perseguire i suoi interessi.
> ...


Sono d'accordo, sul politically correct cito "
L'uomo di sinistra vuole
eguali opportunità per le minoranze. Quando queste vengono raggiunte egli
insiste sull'eguaglianza statistica dell'impresa da parte delle minoranze. E
fino a che un solo uomo ospita in qualche minoranza l'uomo di sinistra deve
rieducarlo. E le minoranze etniche non sono ancora abbastanza: nessuno può
permettersi di avere un atteggiamento negativo verso gli omosessuali, i
disabili, i grassi, i vecchi, i brutti, e così via. Non è sufficiente che il pubblico sia informato sul rischio del fumo: un avviso deve essere stampato su ogni pacchetto di sigarette. Così la pubblicità delle sigarette deve essere ristretta se non bandita. Gli attivisti non saranno soddisfatti fino a quando il tabacco sarà posto fuori legge, e dopo toccherà all'alcool e poi agli alimenti
inutili, ecc. Gli attivisti hanno combattuto l'abuso volgare dei bambini, il che
è ragionevole. Ma ora essi vogliono vietare anche la sculacciata. Ottenuta una cosa, ne vorranno bandire un'altra che considerano nociva, poi un'altra e quindi un'altra ancora. Non saranno mai soddisfatti fino a quando non avranno un controllo completo su tutti i metodi di educazione infantile. E poi si
muoveranno verso un'altra causa.
22O. Supponiamo di chiedere a un uomo di sinistra di fare una lista di tutte le
cose ritenute sbagliate nella società e quindi supponiamo di apportare ogni
cambiamento sociale che essi domandassero. È sicuro che entro due anni la maggioranza degli uomini di sinistra troverebbe di nuovo qualcosa di cui
lamentarsi, qualche nuovo "male" sociale da correggere perché, una volta ancora,
l'uomo di sinistra è motivato meno dalla sofferenza verso qualche malessere
della società che dal bisogno di soddisfare la sua spinta verso il potere,
imponendo le sue soluzioni alla società.
221. A causa delle restrizioni imposte dal loro alto livello di socializzazione
sui loro pensieri e sui comportamenti, molti uomini di sinistra del tipo
sovrasocializzato non possono perseguire il potere come gli altri. Per loro la
spinta verso il potere ha soltanto uno sbocco moralmente accettabile, e questo è
la lotta per imporre la loro moralità a chiunque"


----------



## Ulisse (2 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Apple alcuni anni fa si è rifiutata di "sbloccare" un Iphone di un terrorista su richiesta della CIA. (ma un tempo non si diceva ubi major minor cessat?).


quell'episodio si trasformò in un marchettone planetario sulla inviolabilità dell'iphone.
Partirono dicendo che si creava un precedente pericolosissimo.
Poi virarono dal "non volgio farlo" che appunto non poteva essere sostenuto a lungo per come hai detto tu "ubi major..."  al 
"non posso farlo"
La richiesta di decriptazione dei dati fu allora ridimensionata.

Se non possiamo avere la decryption key, allora rimuovi la cancellazione dei dati dopo 10 accessi falliti.
In questo modo la CIA poteva tentare, anche con approccio brute force,  di violare la password.
Di nuovo fumata nera dalla Apple chiarendo l'impossibilità sull'implementazione di questo cambio sui 10 tentativi.

Ennesima richiesta dal Governo: allora implementate nei futuri rilasci una backdoor da utilizzare solo per queste situazioni.
Ennesimo rifiuto della Apple sulla impossibilità che hacker potessero nel tempo violarla.
Ci sono tanti hacker che non aspettano che questo per bucare l'iphone.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La vedi da sola la contraddizione.
> La penso come le due righe in fondo...


Perché tu constatavi. Avevo capito che riconoscevi come giusta la parcellizzazione.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti non seguono nessun sogno politico e sono sicuramente sganciate dalle ideologie così come noi le conosciamo, ma non serve mica questo per influenzare e "fare" politica.
> 
> A titolo di esempio:
> In US amazon ha è entrata in trattative con lo stato di NY per il loro nuovo hub, le trattative riguardavano le tasse da pagare ovviamente. Apple alcuni anni fa si è rifiutata di "sbloccare" un Iphone di un terrorista su richiesta della CIA. (ma un tempo non si diceva ubi major minor cessat?). La lobby delle armi in US ha da sempre  politici introdotti e più in generale da sempre l'economia si serve della politica per perseguire i suoi interessi.
> ...


È vero che lo scopo è l’accumulo di capitale, ma perché ciò possa avvenire senza che la maggior della popolazione rimetta le ghigliottine in piazza, bisogna che credano davvero che Matrix sia il miglior mondo possibile.
E come glielo si fa credere? Costruendo una cultura popolare che si trasmette in molti modi e anche attraverso i media che hanno bisogno di finanziamento.
Io, te, e gli altri che vorremmo cambiare qualcosa, non abbiamo i soldi per finanziare serie tv, retribuire influencer, sponsorizzare eventi, lanciare cantanti


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2021)




----------



## Martes (5 Luglio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Esattamente


----------

